# Due late Oct/early Nov. Wanna be buddies?



## txbiscuit

Hey there!

I'm 32 and this is my first time ever to be pregnant. I'd love to find friends in my situation! I'd like I'm nervous, scared, excited, thrilled, and probably eating chocolate right now. 

I'm from Texas, USA. OH and I have been married for almost three years (we've been together for almost seven years, and have known each other for 17 years). I refer to him as "hubs" or "OH" because I don't think I'd ever call him "dear husband" unless I was _really _angry with him. We have a great old dog named Bailey and three chickens in our backyard. (In the city. Our neighbors love us. Probably.)

After making it through the 2WW, I'm excited and nervous to start the 12WW. (I can't even think about the rest of the 40 until after the first trimester.) Anyone wanna help pass the time?

* EDD's *

tlk71411 :angel::hugs:
lune_miel :angel::hugs:
xxDreamxx :angel::hugs:

*Oct 21*
goincrazy4u
suzie mcg :pink:

*Oct 23*
Hopeful 1479

*Oct 24*
belle2b03
SisterRose :pink:

*Oct 26*
Rainstorm :blue:

*Nov 1*
HayleyJJ
NR3 :blue:

*Nov 2*
txbiscuit :pink:
Holliedolly
PregiSauce :blue:

*Nov 4*
berniegroves 

*Nov 5*
Rockinmomtobe
J.D.
​


----------



## LillyTame

Wish I was here with you :cry: I may not have a bun, but I'm going to stalk this thread anyway! :thumbup::haha:


----------



## txbiscuit

You are ALWAYS welcome Lilly. I wish you were here with me too! :friends:


----------



## lune_miel

*txbiscuit*- I will join you! 

We are very similar- I'm also 32, married almost 3 yrs. DD = Halloween 10/31. We must be the first arrivals with many more hopefully to join us in the next few weeks!

So I'd like to start off with things I'm already missing!
*Wine*

And then things I'm excited for:
*Eating*


----------



## txbiscuit

Hi lune_miel! We really are in similar situations. I am definitely missing wine, but looking forward to eating more! I think I will also miss hot baths and sushi.

I like your avatar! I take it you are a Francophile? I studied French in college, but have (sadly) forgotten a lot of it.


----------



## lune_miel

Yes- I studied in Paris- you'll probably be the only one who knows it's Amelie! I bought the book Bringing up Bebe which is about the French approach to raising well behaved kids. I think I will read it now!

So have you told anyone yet? I told DH by showing him the digi Fri AM. My inlaws are going to FL for a month and have had some bad news lately so we are going to tell them today before they leave. They have been chomping at the bit for more grandkids and this will cheer them up. I'm a little nervous because it's so early but I'd share with them either way.


----------



## HayleyJJ

hello ladies i found out was pregnant at 9dpo im due 1st november  please may I join x


----------



## txbiscuit

lune_miel said:


> Yes- I studied in Paris- you'll probably be the only one who knows it's Amelie! I bought the book Bringing up Bebe which is about the French approach to raising well behaved kids. I think I will read it now!
> 
> So have you told anyone yet? I told DH by showing him the digi Fri AM. My inlaws are going to FL for a month and have had some bad news lately so we are going to tell them today before they leave. They have been chomping at the bit for more grandkids and this will cheer them up. I'm a little nervous because it's so early but I'd share with them either way.

I've thought about checking out that book - it looks interesting. I've told OH and a friend, but I haven't told anyone else. OH wants to wait until Mother's Day to tell our families. 



HayleyJJ said:


> hello ladies i found out was pregnant at 9dpo im due 1st november  please may I join x

Yes, of course! Welcome!


----------



## HayleyJJ

So how are u all ladies? I'm shattered today


----------



## txbiscuit

I am feeling the same. I had to sneak out at lunch to take a nap in my car. All I seem to want to do is sleep today.


----------



## lune_miel

Welcome, *Hayley*!

Feeling pretty good. I feel like I want to eat but then nothing sounds good. Went to the library and got 4 books on pregnancy- yes I am weird I want to read everything. 

*TX*- Mother's Day seems eons away!


----------



## HayleyJJ

aww i think thats sweet!

my symptoms semm to be going im tired and have very sore nipples but thats it really x


----------



## Holliedolly

Hi ladies!

im due 2nd November.

The 12 week wait is going to drag so hard! i wake up every morning wishing my days away so i can get to 12 weeks pregnant and then i can relax a little bit more! 

how is everyone? x


----------



## HayleyJJ

Im fab babes

so tired this last few days i need my bed x


----------



## txbiscuit

lune_miel said:


> Welcome, *Hayley*!
> 
> Feeling pretty good. I feel like I want to eat but then nothing sounds good. Went to the library and got 4 books on pregnancy- yes I am weird I want to read everything.
> 
> *TX*- Mother's Day seems eons away!

I agree - Mother's Day seems ages away. I'd like to tell everyone sooner, but OH is nervous about making it through the first trimester.



Holliedolly said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> im due 2nd November.
> 
> The 12 week wait is going to drag so hard! i wake up every morning wishing my days away so i can get to 12 weeks pregnant and then i can relax a little bit more!
> 
> how is everyone? x

Welcome Holliedolly! The 12 week wait is dragging for me, too. Have you felt OK so far?



HayleyJJ said:


> aww i think thats sweet!
> 
> my symptoms semm to be going im tired and have very sore nipples but thats it really x

Those are my main symptoms so far too. I've never been a person who takes naps, but I think I have become one in the past week.


----------



## HayleyJJ

im sat at my desk eyes open but i think im asleep lmfao x


----------



## tlk71411

Hello ladies =) I'm due around 3November! I'm so so excited. :happydance: We went ahead and told our families too =) I can't seem to stop eating!! which is weird cuz I didnt have that with my DD. Especially potato salad...omg. delicious.

LuneMiel I'm the same, I read everything I can get my hands on!


----------



## LillyTame

**Disclaimer - not pregnant, just stalking my bestie txbiscuit**


txbiscuit said:


> I agree - Mother's Day seems ages away. I'd like to tell everyone sooner, but OH is nervous about making it through the first trimester.

My OH is nervous about doing anything too early as well...like I just want to buy maybe a baby tee or something, as a good luck sign that I BELIEVE it will happen for us. But in a previous relationship OH had 2 MCs and they bought lots of stuff and even painted a room for the baby. So now he is really nervous about counting your chickens before they hatch, so to speak. I don't know how long I'll have to actually wait once we do get our BFP before I can buy anything or tell anyone.


----------



## tlk71411

My friend had a similar thing happen Lilly. She miscarried her firs baby at 10 weeks :( they were starting the nursery.... her second baby she refused to buy anything or talk about baby names until she was 15 weeks!


----------



## HayleyJJ

im like thgat ive lsot 7 im scared stiff


----------



## Holliedolly

LillyTame said:


> **Disclaimer - not pregnant, just stalking my bestie txbiscuit**
> 
> 
> txbiscuit said:
> 
> 
> I agree - Mother's Day seems ages away. I'd like to tell everyone sooner, but OH is nervous about making it through the first trimester.
> 
> My OH is nervous about doing anything too early as well...like I just want to buy maybe a baby tee or something, as a good luck sign that I BELIEVE it will happen for us. But in a previous relationship OH had 2 MCs and they bought lots of stuff and even painted a room for the baby. So now he is really nervous about counting your chickens before they hatch, so to speak. I don't know how long I'll have to actually wait once we do get our BFP before I can buy anything or tell anyone.Click to expand...

i dont mean to dull the mood but i ended up being forced to terminate my daughter at 26 weeks last year as her heart was failing :( i dont think it really matters how long you wait to tell people or buy things. I waited until 12 weeks to announce my pregnancy with my little girl, i bought things towards the later part of the pregnancy including my huge coach built pram, the cot, clothes etc only to lose the baby so far along. i did everything right but some things are out of our hands and problems can become apparent at any stage.

i dont think people should listen to tradition, i dont think it is necessary to wait until certain dates to spread the good news! if you have a good feeling about your pregnancy and want to tell people, go ahead, i dont think that it will affect the outcome! although i do understand it is a case of keeping quiet incase the worst does happen, but who can predict the future? ...definitely not me!! xx


----------



## lune_miel

Welcome *Hollie and tlk71411*

M/S drop off dramatically to 5% after a heartbeat, so I wish I could get in to the doc sooner at 6 wks rather than 8.5 to put my mind at ease.

:holly: are starting to feel full and a little sore. I am already tipping to a D which means I am going to be at least a DD! That will not be fun.


----------



## Holliedolly

lune_miel said:


> Welcome *Hollie and tlk71411*
> 
> M/S drop off dramatically to 5% after a heartbeat, so I wish I could get in to the doc sooner at 6 wks rather than 8.5 to put my mind at ease.
> 
> :holly: are starting to feel full and a little sore. I am already tipping to a D which means I am going to be at least a DD! That will not be fun.

omg, talking about boobs, last year i went up to a 34 f! im a size 10 frame, i looked ridiculous after having the baby!! x


----------



## lune_miel

You are not allaying my fears! 

Also, I know I am O- and just read about how my body could attack a Rh+ baby so I am freaking out. So it begins...:sad1:


----------



## tlk71411

My biological mother had that happen when she was pregnant with me- she had to have a c-section. I read that the extreme cases are rare though- your husband is +blood type?


----------



## lune_miel

Odds are pretty good he is +.

Yay I am 5 weeks today, seems like the longest week ever. I after reading everything on whether or not it's OK to eat cold cuts, I've decided to give them up. I am very sad as I do love sandwiches. So I had tuna instead. :wacko:


----------



## txbiscuit

I have read that low nitrate cold cuts are OK if you heat them up in the microwave until they're steaming, but that doesn't appeal to me much. :sick:


----------



## PregoSauce

Hi, I am also in Texas, EDD is Halloween, so I already have many things in common with other ladies here! :)

This is also my first, but I am 35 (shh). Looking forward to everything, even though I might be complaining about it the whole time! :)


----------



## txbiscuit

Congratulations and welcome PregoSauce! How exciting! You are more than welcome to complain. Have you had many symptoms yet?


----------



## PregoSauce

Hi TX and thanks! Yes, I have had some symptoms such as nausea (haven't actually thrown up yet) and really sore bb, bloating, heartburn, gas, exhaustion and oh, I swear I already have "prego brain" because I have done some really silly things like turn on the wrong burner on the stove and I keep forgetting things.


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Morning ladies....I got my BFP this morning, EDD Nov 5th! Im so nervous and excited at the same time, hoping everything goes well and that I can find a great group of ladies to pass the 12WW with. I started a thread for Nov babies before I saw this one, so Ill delete that one....symptom wise, my bbs are a little sore and I dont want to eat anything! I have noooo appetite :(


----------



## J.D.

lune_miel said:


> You are not allaying my fears!
> 
> Also, I know I am O- and just read about how my body could attack a Rh+ baby so I am freaking out. So it begins...:sad1:

I'm rh- myself, and my donor is B+ but I was told you have to actually give birth first (that sensitises your body to the rh) and then it's the second child where you have to have injections to keep your body from rejecting the child. 

So it's not a problem if this is your first pregnancy.


----------



## J.D.

Rockinmomtobe said:


> Morning ladies....I got my BFP this morning, EDD Nov 5th! Im so nervous and excited at the same time, hoping everything goes well and that I can find a great group of ladies to pass the 12WW with. I started a thread for Nov babies before I saw this one, so Ill delete that one....symptom wise, my bbs are a little sore and I dont want to eat anything! I have noooo appetite :(

I only want to eat white things! Crackers, potato, crisps, pasta... everything else is just ... no.

Oh! And we're due date buddies!


----------



## lune_miel

*Welcome PregoSauce, Rocking, & JD !*

When is everyone's 1st appt? I have 3.5 weeks still! :coffee:


----------



## J.D.

My appointment is March 26, 8 weeks exactly. Wishing time away!


----------



## txbiscuit

Mine is March 28th. It's so hard to wait!


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Mine is early March 13 at a little past 6 weeks....that makes me a little nervous that its so early. Im not sure what to expect to see


----------



## PregoSauce

My first scan is on March 18. Counting down!


----------



## PregoSauce

Rockinmomtobe said:


> Mine is early March 13 at a little past 6 weeks....that makes me a little nervous that its so early. Im not sure what to expect to see

Possibly a heartbeat...at the very least a sac (or two)! :)


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Thanks for the info! 2 sacs that would certainly be something, lol. Just hoping it's sticky :)


----------



## Hopeful1479

Hi all 34 year first time mom, due October 23rd!! Saw this thread and thought it would be perfect to join... I go next week for a "welcome to pregnancy" class for first time moms, and I go March 18th for my 8 week first time check up!! I too am super excited, scared, nervous and I don't think it has set in yet that I will be having a baby... My husband and I have been together just about 5 years and we started TTC in December, to be honest I did not even know if I was ovulating my cycles were so messed up! Glad to meet all of you... What kind of symptoms is everyone having??


----------



## tlk71411

Nice to meet you hopeful!! I will be honest here......I haven't even made an appointment yet. I know. Im a crazy person. Im 5 weeks tomorrow and I keep getting a flash in my brain like "oh yeah! Im pregnant again! " lol


----------



## tlk71411

lune_miel said:


> Odds are pretty good he is +.

Like the other lady mentioned about it only affecting later pregnancies, i was my biological mother's 3rd, but her first child was with a different father. So i was my dad's second if that makes sense. She had toximia while pregnant and had to have an early csection
Just thought od share the information :)


----------



## PregoSauce

Hi ladies,
I went to the ER yesterday for some cramps and discharge and found out that my beta levels are doubling every 35 hours and...


there are 2 sacs in there! TWINS! 

I am really excited but scared at the same time. No wonder I have had so many symptoms early this time :)

P.S. Welcome Hopeful1479!


----------



## J.D.

That is so exciting!!! Congratulations! I'm kind of hoping for a multi-pak myself ;)


----------



## lune_miel

Awesome news, *Prego* :happydance:


----------



## txbiscuit

Wow Prego! That's so exciting!! Congratulations! :baby::baby:


----------



## suzie mcg

Hi everyone :) I'm due mid October after going through IVF. You guys all seem really nice and normal so if you don't mind, I might poke my head in every now and then... I don't complain about anything because I'm just so happy to be pregnant! (Even looking 4 months pregnant at 8 weeks - thanks to IVF drugs lol)

Congrats Prego too!! That's what dreams are made of :)


----------



## PregoSauce

Welcome Suzie!
I have done IVF before (twice-BFN) and this cycle I used stims, but we had regular intercourse. I have OHSS - I am hyperstimming pretty bad because of the hormone levels & twins and I had to get an IV last week.
I try not to complain, but it's part of pregnancy! It's your right :) I thought I would never complain after trying for so long, but that quickly went out the window with the morning sickness :)
Congratulations to you!



suzie mcg said:


> Hi everyone :) I'm due mid October after going through IVF. You guys all seem really nice and normal so if you don't mind, I might poke my head in every now and then... I don't complain about anything because I'm just so happy to be pregnant! (Even looking 4 months pregnant at 8 weeks - thanks to IVF drugs lol)
> 
> Congrats Prego too!! That's what dreams are made of :)


----------



## suzie mcg

Thanks Prego :)
I promise if I get morning sickness I will probably complain too LOL.. Honestly, after the total body invasion from the IVF process this feels like almost a holiday! That was a month I won't look back on too fondly haha


----------



## tlk71411

Omg PregoSauce (my phone autocorrected that to stegosaurus?! Lol) congratulations on twins!! Ive been sick as a dog. Diarrhea, light headed and dizziness.... nausea... omg. I did not have diarrhea with my daughter and i didn't get any symptoms this early either :/ hopefully that means this one is a boy??? Haha hope you ladies are doing well and welcome Suzie!


----------



## Hopeful1479

Diarrhea is the one thing have had this week!! I am not sure yet if I am thankful for that or that I don't have any morning sickness symptoms at all... Should I be concerned that I don't? I mean my boobs kill and I am bloated like a Thanksgiving day float but that is about it. Help me out here anyone have any other symptoms? Its my first pregnancy so I am not sure at 7weeks what to expect! Have a good day all...


----------



## tlk71411

Hopeful1479 said:


> Diarrhea is the one thing have had this week!! I am not sure yet if I am thankful for that or that I don't have any morning sickness symptoms at all... Should I be concerned that I don't? I mean my boobs kill and I am bloated like a Thanksgiving day float but that is about it. Help me out here anyone have any other symptoms? Its my first pregnancy so I am not sure at 7weeks what to expect! Have a good day all...

Nope. Dont be concerned. Every woman and pregnancy is different. Some woman don't get morning sickness at all! With my daughter i didnt get nausea until almost 10 weeks. Didn't throw up till 11 and it didn't last long. But this pregnancy im only 5 weeks and im miserable lol


----------



## lune_miel

I'm 6 wks today and still feeling pretty good. I thought for sure I'd get nausea but fingers x'ed !


----------



## txbiscuit

Glad to hear that you're feeling good! I am feeling OK - better than I expected to feel at this point. I wake up most mornings with what feels like a slight hangover - cotton mouth, mild headache, a little nausea. I feel better as soon as I eat something and drink water.


----------



## suzie mcg

I'm at 8 weeks and feeling pretty good too :) aside from waking up at 3am everyday and not being able to get back to sleep. But being tired is better than morning sickness I suppose LOL


----------



## tlk71411

Oh you ladies are lucky. :( i don't get ms...i get afternoon/night sickness with nausea/stabbing pains/diarrhea. The diarrhea seems to be going away though fx and i was actually able to eat today! I just find it so weird to have such early symptoms..... maybe twins?


----------



## suzie mcg

I know I'm really lucky with no real sickness, but it didn't happen til much later with my son, so my time could come for appointments at the porcelain throne LOL
Your really early symptoms could be twins? How amazing would that be? :)


----------



## tlk71411

Oh im just guessing aloud. Whay are the odds right? Im hoping maybe it's a boy since this is so different from when i was pregnant with my daughter. But twins...wouldn't that be something.


----------



## suzie mcg

LOL I know - i was just talking to mum imagining how much we would love twins :)
But I had IVF and only had one egg put in, so my chances are pretty slim! haha still nice to wonder


----------



## tlk71411

Haha my husband and i started talking about how wed have to trade in his car cuz there's no way we could fit 3 carseats in it!! Im secretly hoping for twins lol though im pretty sure the odds are against me haha.....hm...im gonna have to Google this.....


----------



## suzie mcg

please don't believe anything google tells you LOL!! Have you had your hcg blood test at the doctor? Sometimes with multiples the hcg level can indicate more than one if it's really high.. but not always haha.. Then again, my friend had normal levels, no symptoms and just found out it's triplets so I think the only sure way is when they check how many heartbeats. It's just such a long wait to get to that! :) I have my heartbeat scan on Tuesday so I'm pretty nervously excited!


----------



## goincrazy4u

Hey all :) I'm due October 21st (I have my first appointment tomorrow! Nervous! lol). Its great Pregosauce for your twins :) I honestly hope mine is not twins... but my OH's mom predicted twins before I even knew I was pregnant (I would have been about 4 weeks along) lol. I just want a healthy baby! <3


----------



## tlk71411

I like to research , ive gotten pretty good at finding the truth from the blahblahblah lol but you are right about twins- you dont know until the scan/heartbeat. As for hcg i go for bloodwork Monday. I got my bfp 4 days before my period, 10/11 dpo.


----------



## goincrazy4u

Update.. first appointment went well (no testing though, all that is next week!). :) He also said I was 9 w 4 d along.. !!!! I don't know what's true cause it hasn't actually been tested. lol


----------



## suzie mcg

tlk71411 said:


> I like to research , ive gotten pretty good at finding the truth from the blahblahblah lol but you are right about twins- you dont know until the scan/heartbeat. As for hcg i go for bloodwork Monday. I got my bfp 4 days before my period, 10/11 dpo.

wow tlk - you got your BFP before your period was due?? hmmm twins? lol!! 
Let me know your HCG level so i can speculate :) 

Hi and welcome goincrazy :) I'm apparently due on Oct 21 too, but will know for sure after a scan on Tuesday. Great name too...


----------



## tlk71411

Yeah I thought it was weird cuz i got symptoms before i got a bfp too. With my daughter i got my bfp the day after my period was due. Im supposed to get blood done today but it's taking forever!


----------



## lune_miel

Daylight savings spring ahead is ruining my day. Of course I couldn't get enough sleep and today I feel kinda queasy and so tired I just want to go home! :sleep:


----------



## PregoSauce

tlk71411: I am having twins and my beta numbers weren't that high, but they were doubling faster than normal (about 35 hours). 

Lune_miel: it must be something in the air, bc I have felt really nauseous today too! I haven't been able to eat all day.


----------



## tlk71411

Well didn't get blood done today :(


----------



## suzie mcg

Had my 8 week scan and everything came back exactly as it should be :) SO relieved! Now I can actually let myself believe it's happening :)


----------



## tlk71411

Yay Suzie! Great to have that reassurance isn't it?!


----------



## lune_miel

Great news, Suzie!


----------



## PregoSauce

Congrats Suzie! Did you see the heartbeat? It's amazing, isn't it?!


----------



## txbiscuit

Awesome! That's so exciting! I am having such a hard time waiting for our scan. Only a couple more weeks!


----------



## tlk71411

Well I didnt get bloodwork done on Monday like i was supposed too :wacko:But I did get my Prenatal Registration Packet and I have my first appointment 21 MARCH....I'll be 7weeks+4 days so I doubt they will do an U/S but they're supposed to draw my blood. At least the ball is rolling... lol 

I CANT STOP EATING POTATO SALAD!!! How crazy is that?!:shrug:


----------



## suzie mcg

Seeing the little heart beating was just awesome - such a relief :)

Hope the time passes quickly til your scan txbiscuit!
Glad your appointment is getting closer tlk :) So exciting! If they have the equipment to do a scan you should beg for one LOL I've been crazy for Big Mac sauce - not the burgers, just the sauce. they give it to me in tubs and I put it on EVERYTHING.. 

I'll meet my pregnancy doctor on the 20th and I'm crossing my fingers that he's a nice one. Hopefully one who won't judge my ridiculous weight gain from IVF haha


----------



## PregoSauce

How is everyone doing? The morning sickness that usually starts in the afternoon has now started earlier and goes all day long. It's really hard to focus on my work when I feel so sick! My bras don't fit anymore and I am a full cup size bigger when I was already huge to begin with (D/DD).
I forgot to mention that they found a SCH (sub chorionic hematoma/hemorrage) in my uterus last week that was causing bleeding/cramping and put me on bed rest/pelvic rest. I've been working from my bed :)
I have a scan this coming Monday and should see the heartbeats - very excited!


----------



## lune_miel

PregoSauce said:


> How is everyone doing? The morning sickness that usually starts in the afternoon has now started earlier and goes all day long. It's really hard to focus on my work when I feel so sick! My bras don't fit anymore and I am a full cup size bigger when I was already huge to begin with (D/DD).
> I forgot to mention that they found a SCH (sub chorionic hematoma/hemorrage) in my uterus last week that was causing bleeding/cramping and put me on bed rest/pelvic rest. I've been working from my bed :)
> I have a scan this coming Monday and should see the heartbeats - very excited!

I also had to get a new bra this week- D! I don't have any MS which makes me a little worried. Still 10 days before my first appt!

Must be a relief that your little bean is OK!


----------



## txbiscuit

How exciting that several of us will be seeing our beans soon! 

lune_miel - Enjoy the lack of morning sickness. Hopefully, you'll be spared entirely. It is not fun.


----------



## tlk71411

I just feel like crying. like curling into a ball and crying.
I was trying to get a heavy box off of a shelf yesterday...im only 5'3 so it's kind of a reach...Anyway i lost my balance and fell. About a half hour later i was at my desk, stood up and felt a gush of wet. I went to the bathroom and it was blood. My undies were soaked- but no clots. No cramping either.
That was around 1130 and I went to the er at 300. They drew my blood and did a regular u/s but couldnt see anything. So they did a vaginal u/s. He saw the gestational sack and a fetal pole. Said im only 5+4days so couldn't get a heartbeat but they said everything looks right for that far along. My HCG is 3615. 
I just find it strange because i got a bfp 4 days before AF- 11/12 dpo and got symptoms 4dpo.So if I'm only 5+5 now then that means I would have been not even 3 weeks when I got my bfp. Is that even possible?! Now im so unsure of everything! Not to mention now I'm terrified that I'll bleed again. 
I'm not the type that runs to the dr over every little sign and symptom. I wouldnt have gone for this except for the fact that it was a LOT of blood. =(


----------



## txbiscuit

:hugs: I am so sorry that happened. I've heard early u/s can be really inaccurate, so I wouldn't worry too much about the dates. If they are two or three days off, that would be a BFP at eight or nine dpo, which is definitely not unheard of. Have you had any more bleeding? 

I know it's hard not to worry, but try to rest and take it easy. I'm keeping you in my thoughts. Hopefully the doctor is right and everything is fine. :hugs:


----------



## Rainstorm

PregoSauce said:


> How is everyone doing? The morning sickness that usually starts in the afternoon has now started earlier and goes all day long. It's really hard to focus on my work when I feel so sick!

My morning sickness started as an isolated afternoon episode for a couple days around week 5, now it's a constant all day thing too. I went to the doctor and she gave me a week off from work, because I'm a teacher, and it was just impossible for me to stand in front of a classroom and constantly want to puke. I'm home now, but it's no confort, I feel awful. The worst part is many people at work think I'm faking and just having fun at home :nope:


----------



## Rainstorm

tlk71411 said:


> I just feel like crying. like curling into a ball and crying.
> I was trying to get a heavy box off of a shelf yesterday...im only 5'3 so it's kind of a reach...Anyway i lost my balance and fell. About a half hour later i was at my desk, stood up and felt a gush of wet. I went to the bathroom and it was blood. My undies were soaked- but no clots. No cramping either.
> That was around 1130 and I went to the er at 300. They drew my blood and did a regular u/s but couldnt see anything. So they did a vaginal u/s. He saw the gestational sack and a fetal pole. Said im only 5+4days so couldn't get a heartbeat but they said everything looks right for that far along. My HCG is 3615.
> I just find it strange because i got a bfp 4 days before AF- 11/12 dpo and got symptoms 4dpo.So if I'm only 5+5 now then that means I would have been not even 3 weeks when I got my bfp. Is that even possible?! Now im so unsure of everything! Not to mention now I'm terrified that I'll bleed again.
> I'm not the type that runs to the dr over every little sign and symptom. I wouldnt have gone for this except for the fact that it was a LOT of blood. =(

 Well if the doctor said it's ok, then it must be. I don't think they'd risk telling you that if they weren't sure. I was told I was 6w the first time I went to the doctor, based on my last period, and after the U/S they said I was probably 5w because it was so small. So that means I got my BFP at three weeks


----------



## tlk71411

Thank you so much for the comforting words i truly appreciate it. I'm trying not to read too much into it. I know bleeding is common in the first 20 weeks I just havent had it before and it was A LOT. I'm just praying for my little bean and I hope that my appointment on 21 March they will have better information. 

*Tip to all you ladies going for U/S anytime soon. Drink a TON of water/fluids so that you have a full bladder. It will help them get a MUCH better image.


----------



## suzie mcg

tlk71411 said:


> Thank you so much for the comforting words i truly appreciate it. I'm trying not to read too much into it. I know bleeding is common in the first 20 weeks I just havent had it before and it was A LOT. I'm just praying for my little bean and I hope that my appointment on 21 March they will have better information.
> 
> *Tip to all you ladies going for U/S anytime soon. Drink a TON of water/fluids so that you have a full bladder. It will help them get a MUCH better image.

I really think if there was a fetal pole and sack it should be OK. My HCG at the same time was only 1335 so yours sounds excellent, and at that stage they can't see a heartbeat, it's usually over 6 weeks before it can be found. My clinic waits until 8 weeks to be sure.

But I would feel the same in your position - you are not overreacting to go to the doctor at all!! A good friend of mine had a similar thing happen, but she bled for a whole afternoon on and off. The doctor put her on light bed rest and her son was born perfectly fine - and very tough!

Good luck!! xx


----------



## PregoSauce

Don't worry lune miel, you are one of the lucky ones!
Most of my friends/family did not have morning sickness with any of their children and they act like I am crazy. It might come on later, or not at all. Once it starts you will wish it would go away!

On the positive side, I started using Sea bands and they are really helping keep the nausea at bay. :happydance:

[/QUOTE]

I also had to get a new bra this week- D! I don't have any MS which makes me a little worried. Still 10 days before my first appt!

Must be a relief that your little bean is OK![/QUOTE]


----------



## PregoSauce

tlk71411 said:


> I just feel like crying. like curling into a ball and crying.
> Is that even possible?! Now im so unsure of everything! Not to mention now I'm terrified that I'll bleed again.
> I'm not the type that runs to the dr over every little sign and symptom. I wouldnt have gone for this except for the fact that it was a LOT of blood. =(

I can relate because I had had a lot of bleeding, including a gush, but they still saw the sacs and #'s are rising well. The dr. told me that stress doesn't help and to take it 1 day at a time. That's what I have been doing. I know it's easier said than done, but that's what gets me through this, just 1 day at a time.

What made me feel better was a re-test of my HCG 48-96 hours later because they can tell you if the numbers are rising properly. Because mine were rising fast, it gave me hope that everything is still ok. Can you call your GP or you ob/gyn and tell them you went to the ER for bleeding and ask for a re-check? My Dr. was happy to do the bloodwork when I told him it was the only thing that would ease my mind.

Sending positive thoughts your way!!


----------



## tlk71411

Well I have an appointment on Thursday so Im going to ask my dr then. Hopefully I get an understanding dr. Im so grateful for you ladies!!


----------



## lune_miel

I read a good book from the library- "Do chocolate lovers have sweeter babies?" about the science of pregnancy. It's more than meets the eye to what determines boy or girl. One is personality- check out this site and see your results:

sexratio.com

I'm predicted a girl.

Weight and his genetics also could steer you to boy or girl...


----------



## txbiscuit

That's a cool link. I'm predicted a girl too.


----------



## suzie mcg

Thanks for that Lune! So much fun to tell someone (even a survey) about all my emotions LOL... and it predicted a boy :)


----------



## tlk71411

I'm predicted a boy- which I really hope is right.


----------



## PregoSauce

Well ladies, bad news and good news.

Bad news first is that Baby A's heart stopped beating and I am likely miscarrying Twin A.

Good news is that Twin B is doing great! I got to hear the heartbeat today-- Amazing! I tried to attach a pic, but it didn't work.

I am blessed to have 1. I am STILL on bedrest and pelvic rest and follow up with my OB in 1 week.


----------



## PregoSauce

Trying pic one more time!
 



Attached Files:







WP_005478.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## suzie mcg

PregoSauce said:


> Well ladies, bad news and good news.
> .

Firstly, I'm so sorry to hear that.
Hugs to you - I'm glad you can see the blessing that the remaining heartbeat is still there. That is a fantastic thing, amongst the sadness for one, is the happiness that there is still one strong baby xxxx


----------



## txbiscuit

Pregosauce - I am so sorry to hear that. That is really heartbreaking. I am glad you are able to find comfort and happiness in an otherwise sad situation.

I really enjoyed seeing the picture of the baby, though. Did the doctor say everything else seems to be going well?


----------



## lune_miel

:hugs: Pregosauce :hugs:

Hope you remain healthy and strong through this for Baby B.


----------



## PregoSauce

txbiscuit - do they think everything is ok? Yes & No. I have a history of m/c so I am on bedrest and pelvic rest to be safe. However, the baby looks great and is measuring accurately and has a strong HB, so that is good news! I still have signs of a SCH bleed in my uterus which if not resolved can potentially separate the placenta from my uterine wall and cause premature labor or m/c.
I still worry even though I try so hard not to. With my history sometimes the heart just stops beating and no one knows why. Trying to keep positive that everything will be ok!


----------



## lune_miel

Do your DH/SO's go with you to your first prenatal appts?


----------



## txbiscuit

My OH is coming with me. We'll be doing an introduction/tour/welcome class, an ultrasound, and then the first prenatal appointment. Since there will be so much information presented, I want OH to be there in case I miss something. (Also, OH wants to be there for the ultrasound.)


----------



## tlk71411

Hello Ladies. Went to the er again for more bleeding and cramps. My hcg dropped. It was 3600 on Thursday and yesterday it was at 2600 :( I'm so devastated. I go in for more blood work tomorrow but there really is no point. I know it's over. Good luck to all of you ladies and God Bless. If anyone was wondering I hadn't been doing any exercise other than walking my dog.


----------



## txbiscuit

Oh tlk, I'm so sorry. :hugs: I know that there is nothing I can say to ease your pain, but please know that you are in my thoughts. Let me know if there's anything you need.


----------



## suzie mcg

tlk71411 said:


> Hello Ladies. Went to the er again for more bleeding and cramps. My hcg dropped. It was 3600 on Thursday and yesterday it was at 2600 :( I'm so devastated. I go in for more blood work tomorrow but there really is no point. I know it's over. Good luck to all of you ladies and God Bless. If anyone was wondering I hadn't been doing any exercise other than walking my dog.

My heart goes out to you. There's never a right thing to say but I'm so horribly sorry that this has happened to you xxx


----------



## PregoSauce

tlk - I am so sad to read about your baby. Be kind to yourself and know that you didn't cause this. Hugs to you!


----------



## PregoSauce

lune_miel said:


> Do your DH/SO's go with you to your first prenatal appts?

My hubby did not go with me this time and I think it's because he came before and then I had a m/c. I know that the m/c have been hard on him too so I won't press the issue until we can see a bit more on the ultrasound and then I am definitely going to make him come!


----------



## tlk71411

Pregosauce you had a vanishing twi


----------



## suzie mcg

lune_miel said:


> Do your DH/SO's go with you to your first prenatal appts?

My DH came to every IVF appointment, even when he had to just wait in the waiting room and last week came to the first doctor visit - but he left the room when i got on the scales (bless!) to give me privacy LOL. I assume he will come to everything whether I need him to or not. 
But we are truly best friends, and we work together, so it would be strange to suddenly start doing this alone - we are never apart! Maybe we are in a bit of a love bubble, actually... but it's only been 4 and a half years! haha


----------



## PregoSauce

tlk - yes, my twin is vanishing and getting smaller on the sonogram. 

Suzie, after 4 IVF's and 4 IUIs & 3 miscarriages I only make him come to the appointments he must. He texts me the whole time I am at the dr to ask what is the news.We are best friends too - married for 9 years and together for 17 years and have known eachother since we were children. Amazingly, he is the more "sensitive" one in the relationship and the losses have been really hard on him.


----------



## NR3

Hello girls!

I'm 8 wks pregnant and I'd like to join you, if you don't mind. According to my calculations my due date is Nov. 1st.
On my first appointment I'll be almost 11 wks, so I feel very unsecure about the situation, but there is no way to speed up the appt. So I have to wait... I really hope that everything will be fine. Good luck to each of us! :flower:

PS. I miss the wine too...


----------



## tlk71411

PregoSauce said:


> tlk - yes, my twin is vanishing and getting smaller on the sonogram.

I'm sorry to hear that love! Prayers for both babies.


----------



## NR3

tlk, I'm sorry, things happen and we can't do anything about some of them.:hug:


----------



## lune_miel

Welcome, NR3!

My 1st appt is finally here! Monday morning I will finally know that everything looks good!


----------



## NR3

lune_miel said:


> Welcome, NR3!
> 
> My 1st appt is finally here! Monday morning I will finally know that everything looks good!

Thank you, lune_miel!

It's great that your 1st appt is so close!

I don't want to tell anybody for this pregnancy yet (only OH knows) but I have to tell my boss, because I was already absent 2 consecutive days.
Have you told anyone?

Do you have symptoms? Mines almost disappeared, I'm just sleepy.


----------



## txbiscuit

I have good days and bad days as far as symptoms go. I had to tell my supervisor a couple weeks ago because my morning sickness was so bad. Unfortunately, he apparently can't keep his mouth shut, so the secret is out at work. (I am a little peeved, since I specifically asked him not to say anything and he promised he wouldn't.)

Our ultrasound is this Thursday. I can't wait!


----------



## xxDreamxx

Can I join y'all? My name is Susan and I am 38, live in Australia and am pregnant with no 1. I am due 25th October and am hanging out for 12 weeks! It seems to be taking FOREVER to get here, yet time seems to have sped past since finding out on 14 Feb.

We tried fertility treatment and I conceived on our first cycle of IUI (Artificial Insemination). It still hasn't fully sunk in yet! (see my spoiler below for details of the issues we've faced).

Anyway....hope you don't mind me joining you :happydance:

Susan


----------



## txbiscuit

Welcome Susan! I agree about pregnancy time - it goes quickly, but at the same time, it drags. 

How exciting that your first round of IUI worked! How have you felt so far?


----------



## xxDreamxx

txbiscuit said:


> Welcome Susan! I agree about pregnancy time - it goes quickly, but at the same time, it drags.
> 
> How exciting that your first round of IUI worked! How have you felt so far?

Well besides some scares with my progesterone descreasing (now on progesterone pesseries twice daily) and my HCG not doubling (had to go for emergency scan for viability) - everything else has been fine. The HCG still scares me, but I know after the first trimester, HCG doesn't go up anyway. I have had 2 scans since we noted my issues, and so far so good.

I have no morning sickness...just tiredness, bloating, gas, sore boobs and hunger. I am enjoying stuff I don't normally love to eat like tinned spaghetti on toast and vanilla probiotic yoghurt (not all mixed together though) ick!

Anyway, my next scan is my 12 week scan on 12th April so am trying to keep calm and not worry but its difficult.


----------



## lune_miel

Got an US at my appt and DH got to see the little heart flicker- 157bpm! I am so relieved and it's measuring about on time... minus a couple of days. :cloud9:

Going to tell more relatives and some close friends today! I can't wait!

I still haven't had M/S, so this is so far easier than I thought it would be. Just fatigue and a sensitive nose.


----------



## txbiscuit

Congrats lune_miel! I was wondering what time your appointment was today. I'm glad everything went well.


----------



## lune_miel

Are you planning to do all the screening tests? If you don't have any history?


----------



## txbiscuit

We will probably do the non-invasive ones that our insurance covers. We don't have any risk factors, but OH's father's family history is a bit of an unknown, so we will probably do the tests for peace of mind. Are you going to do any screening tests?


----------



## PregoSauce

I have thought a lot about CVS or the amniocentesis. I am pretty sure I won't do the CVS because that is at 11 weeks and associated with increased miscarriage rate. the amnio is later....not sure about that one either. I'll do all the regular testing though!


----------



## suzie mcg

I just had the blood test to screen for downs etc and follow that up in 13 days with an ultrasound. Quite worried about the high risk due to my age but at least this will answer the question as to being high risk or not.... As for the amnio I'm quite undecided. I would have to be very high risk to consider that, but hopefully won't have to deal with it :)


----------



## PregoSauce

I have my 8 week scan today. I am always nervous and will be until I pass the 9 week scan (my first pregnancy there was no longer a HB at 9 wks). Wish me luck ladies!


----------



## SisterRose

Hey, can I jump in? 

I'm due 24th October with baby number 2. So far everything has been a little nerve racking. The scan I had at 6+6 showed a bleed next to the gestational sac which worried the heck out of me. I'd already booked a private scan for 8+1 before I knew I'd have that scan. At 8+1 the bleed area was still there but this time with more detail they could see something else inside the bleed sac, so now they say it's unsure wether it's a bleed or an early twin pregnancy that didn't progress. 

I found baby's heartbeat on the sonoline b Doppler this morning :thumbup: so yay for that!


----------



## lune_miel

I'm not sure if we want to do the tests since they are only making estimates. I have heard cases where doctors told them something was wrong and the baby was perfectly healthy. And if something were wrong would it really change your mind? I don't really want unnecessary worry. I was just curious how common it's opted for.

And I understand if age is a factor or unknown history.


----------



## txbiscuit

Welcome SisterRose! I'm sorry to hear about your stressful early start. :hugs: I hope the remaining months are happy, healthy, and as stress-free as possible.

I understand what you're saying, lune_miel. I think I tend to want as much information as possible - even if the information worries me, I am more worried without it, if that makes sense. But I totally understand where you're coming from.


----------



## NR3

Hi Susan and SisterRose!

I'm glad to read that everything went well, lune_miel! It is so exiting when you see the baby!



lune_miel said:


> Are you planning to do all the screening tests? If you don't have any history?

I'm planning to do amniocentesis by choice, so I won't do the other tests at about 11-12 wks (exactly because it's all probabilities).

I had my 1st ultrasound today and I'm so happy! I went to a private clinic, because as I told you all my symptoms vanished (after the 2 days in pain last week) and I was so scared that something bad had happened. So, the baby is one, when I think how tiny is now and how well it could be seen - it's unbelievable! I've never had such an early US with my other 2 kids, so it was a new experience.


----------



## belle2be03

Hello Ladies, I would love if I could join! You all seem active and very supportive of each other! I have been lurking around these forums for some time, but finally joining the fun :happydance: 

I am 27, due with #1 Oct 24th! Me and OH have been married 3yrs this June, but we have been together since High School. We are super excited for a baby.

Hope you all are feeling healthy and happy today!


----------



## txbiscuit

Welcome belle2be03! I love having people jump in who are a week or so ahead of me - kind of gives me a sneak preview of what to expect. :thumbup:

We had our first appointment today and saw the little biscuit. He or she is measuring a little large (9w2d), but not enough to change the due date. We saw and heard the heart beating away at 173 BPM. The midwife said everything looks perfect, and the ultrasound tech said things looked "textbook." We are really relieved - I think we're both starting to allow ourselves to be a little excited. :cloud9:


----------



## lune_miel

Great news *txbiscuit*.

Are any of you starting to get a bump? I can't tell if mine is still a little bit of bloat/belly that I had. I've actually lost like 5 lbs but still look the same.

I'm worried I'll just look fat in the next 3 weeks before I'm ready to tell my boss.


----------



## txbiscuit

I am! My doctor confirmed it's my uterus, not just bloat. My uterus is up to about an inch below my belly button. 

(Of course, it doesn't look like a baby bump - it looks like I went wild and ate a three course meal of bread, bread, and more bread. But at least I know it's not just chub.) :haha:


----------



## belle2be03

Txbiscuit, good to hear everything is right on track!

10 wks today for me!! I am pretty nervous about my next appt, Monday. Good thing I will be busy with family all weekend to keep my mind off of it! 

I might have a little bump going, but it could be mostly bloat! I look a little chubbier, depending on the shirt I wear.


----------



## suzie mcg

I'm so jealous of you guys with little bellies! IVF makes your uterus huge and bloated, and after it the ovaries are still the size of grapefruits until 20 weeks-ish, so I've looked 4 and a half months pregnant since I ovulated! Very hard to pull off looking not pregnant - esp in the middle of the hottest part of summer :)
11 weeks today, but I've had my pregnancy commented on by strangers (a few weeks ago someone offered to carry a box for me as "you are quite pregnant".. i was 8 weeks) LOL


----------



## PregoSauce

I too look pregnant but probably a lot of it is bloat, residual from fertility meds and then twin sacs. This weekend we went looking for a new car and the manager actually said to me "this will be a good car for you when the baby comes". I was little offended that he would assume I was pregnant but then felt better than him just assuming I was fat!

Has anyone tried to use a fetal doppler at home to listen to the heartbeat?


----------



## NR3

PregoSauce said:


> Has anyone tried to use a fetal doppler at home to listen to the heartbeat?

PregoSauce, do you have one? I was looking for a doppler to buy, they are so different by price, I'm wondering for the quality and how safe are they for the baby. What brand is yours /if you have it already/?

Last week SisterRose posted this:



SisterRose said:


> I found baby's heartbeat on the sonoline b Doppler this morning :thumbup: so yay for that!

Congrats, SisterRose! You found it very early!


I am afraid that I would use it too often if I have it...


----------



## lune_miel

A friend of mind got a doppler (you can get them for $30) and I can't decide if I truly need it.


----------



## txbiscuit

I got a Sonoline B back in my early, extra paranoid days (which is to say, last week:blush:). I found the heartbeat for the first time yesterday, but I am trying to limit myself to using it once a week.


----------



## PregoSauce

I did buy two...a little obsessed, I guess. I bought the angelsounds which is cheaper around $30 and it doesn't work that well, pretty cheap and part of it broke out of the box. I also bought the sonoline b which is much better quality, but more expensive. They sell/rent used ones on ebay too.
I just got the sonoline B today and haven't found the HB yet. I'm not worried about it - I am sure it's just my extra padding :)

[/QUOTE]

PregoSauce, do you have one? I was looking for a doppler to buy, they are so different by price, I'm wondering for the quality and how safe are they for the baby. What brand is yours /if you have it already/?


----------



## lune_miel

I decided to go ahead and order the screening appt, for mostly selfish reasons that I get to check on baby at 12 weeks rather than wait until my next checkup at 14.


----------



## txbiscuit

Yeah, we ultimately decided to do the 12-week tests for an extra chance to see the baby. :blush:


----------



## xxDreamxx

add me to the list of people doing screening BUT, I am 38 so have been recommeded to do them. I had blood drawn last Saturday and go for my 12 week scan on April 12th. I have decided against Amnio or CVS at present and instead am having igenescreen bloods drawn (think it's similar to a test called materniti21?) only, igenescreen does not test for gender as well.

How is everyone feeling?


----------



## lune_miel

*tmi* constipation is brutal. I had been popping a softener a few times but I may need to take other measures- maybe metamucil. I drink lots of water and get whole grains and fruit but between the iron in the prenatal and the progesterone everything is slowed to a halt.:growlmad:


----------



## belle2be03

lune_miel said:


> *tmi* constipation is brutal. I had been popping a softener a few times but I may need to take other measures- maybe metamucil. I drink lots of water and get whole grains and fruit but between the iron in the prenatal and the progesterone everything is slowed to a halt.:growlmad:

I'm with ya there:blush:. Not comforatable, and I have been getting gas cramps on top of it.

This last week most of my ms has gone and it feels soooo good!! Hope you all are feeling terrific! I am excited for a high of 65 degrees tomorrow by me, finally spring is really here:happydance:.


----------



## txbiscuit

My constipation has *finally* started to ease up this week. I agree - it is brutal. TMI, I even developed a small hemorrhoid. Not fun!

My morning sickness still comes and goes, but is way better than it was. It seems to have been mostly replaced by all-consuming hunger. 

It's about 68 degrees here right now - I'm going to definitely enjoy spring while it lasts! :cloud9:


----------



## xxDreamxx

See I have it the opposite, I am off my IBS meds and the progesterone gives me diarrhea :-(


----------



## suzie mcg

PregoSauce said:


> I did buy two...a little obsessed, I guess. I bought the angelsounds which is cheaper around $30 and it doesn't work that well, pretty cheap and part of it broke out of the box. I also bought the sonoline b which is much better quality, but more expensive. They sell/rent used ones on ebay too.
> I just got the sonoline B today and haven't found the HB yet. I'm not worried about it - I am sure it's just my extra padding :)
> 
> 
> Prego - please keep me posted on if they are any good! I was looking at both of those on Ebay, but want to wait til after the 12 week scan before I buy one just to be on the safe side... And they say extra padding can make it harder..sigh.
> BUT it makes a safer padded baby environment if you're accident prone I guess :) there must be a bright side to my extra junk lol


----------



## berniegroves

Hi ladies, 
Can I join you? 
I am currently 9 weeks pregnant with my second baby. Due 9th nov. 

I'm 30 (just 2 weeks ago) and have been married to DH for 3 years (been together for 10 years) and we have a 17 month old daughter who is amazing! 

I am overweight and whilst i had a perfectly healthy first pregnancy (and I weigh the same now as I did at the start of my first pregnancy) it is still worrying me more this time around. 

I have terrible sickness where I just feel sick all day long!! So many food aversions and unfortunately most are to healthy foods!! 

We paid for an early dating scan last week and got to see the baby and the heartbeat so that's made it all more real. 

In regards to dopplers we had one in our first pregnancy which was an angel sounds one. It took a while to find the heartbeat with it but I always managed and it provided great comfort when the baby didn't move much.


----------



## txbiscuit

Of course berniegroves! The more the merrier!

How is this pregnancy comparing to your last one? Do you feel more sick? Have you told your daughter anything yet, or will you wait until the 2nd tri?

I understand the worrying. I keep telling myself that most known pregnancies end in healthy babies. I figure I might as well *try* to stay positive (even though it's harder than it sounds!).


----------



## berniegroves

txbiscuit said:


> Of course berniegroves! The more the merrier!
> 
> How is this pregnancy comparing to your last one? Do you feel more sick? Have you told your daughter anything yet, or will you wait until the 2nd tri?
> 
> I understand the worrying. I keep telling myself that most known pregnancies end in healthy babies. I figure I might as well *try* to stay positive (even though it's harder than it sounds!).

Hi, 
This pregnancy is proving harder than my first, I think it's because I have a toddler to run around after and so I just don't have much time for myself. And the sickness has been much much worse. 
I also find that I'm not giving this pregnancy the attention I gave my first which makes me a little sad if you see what I mean. 
But I know what to expect (to a certain degree) and so that's made things a little easier. And just knowing what baby stuff I do or don't need to buy is better as I remember being overwhelmed the first time! 

My daughter is too young to understand what's happening. We took her to the scan with us and she was not happy that I was led on a table with someone pushing a scanner into my belly!! She had to lie next to me on the table bless her!! 

I am a terrible worrier so I know how you feel. Once you see or hear a heartbeat the chance of miscarriage greatly reduces. 

We should try and pull a list together of everyone's due dates and then we can update it later on with everyone's team colours - pink, blue or yellow! 

X


----------



## txbiscuit

berniegroves said:


> We should try and pull a list together of everyone's due dates and then we can update it later on with everyone's team colours - pink, blue or yellow!
> 
> X

That's a good idea! I'll edit the first post later today.

Edit: OK, I changed the first post. Please let me know if you notice anyone who needs to be added/changed.


----------



## suzie mcg

Hi everyone.. Had my first midwife appointment last night and the midwife was the nurse who assisted at my egg transfer! So she was essentially there for the conception :) I feel like that must be fate - I was even at a different hospital!
All is well, except after going through my history with my son's emergency c-section, it's pretty much decided I'm having a planned section this time. I'd forgotten what a time I had with labor, but gee.. apparently my labour went for almost 60 hours and the reason for the emergency c-section was my blood pressure, not just the stressed baby. Seeing as my BP is high already, it's pretty much decided, so at least I know what's going on :)
But for all the first time mums, I can def say you forget the labor, no matter what it's like! I honestly do not recall it being anywhere near as bad as my hospital notes..,. although I do remember grabbing the doctor by the shirt collar at one point and throwing a hamburger at my husband.. lol

Hope everyone is doing well and thanks for updating the front page txbiscuit! My due date is actually Oct 21. Somehow my ticker disappeared!


----------



## belle2be03

Welcome berniegroves!! It is so cute about your daughter being next to you for the scan, she sounds like a sweetheart.

Susie mcg, it seems like a great sign that your midwife was the nurse to assit!

Hope you are all feeling great!


----------



## Hopeful1479

Hello ladies I am a 34 year old first time mom here who has been married to my wonderful other half since November 2012. I would like to say that we were lucky to have conceived right away in trying... I have my first sono/scan on April 16th and I hope then we both an start enjoying this pregnancy. To be honest I am terrified of going in and not getting a hearbeat and lost the baby. I read too many of these posts saying this and I am scared. I have few symptoms of pregnancy:
- fatigue (lots of it)
- Pee all the darn time
- Sore boobs

I found out when I was about 6 weeks and it was a surprise to be honest I did not even know if I was ovulating just bought kits to start testing... So with that my "due" date would be October 23rd... 

So I have 6 days to go and then hopefully my mind will be put at ease... Its nice to meet all of you, can't wait to share teh journey... :flower:


----------



## lune_miel

Welcome, Hopeful! 

I've only had the few symptoms you've had. Can't wait for my next appt Apr 22 so I can rest assured again, at least for a couple weeks!


----------



## PregoSauce

Hi!

Every uneventful day is a blessing. We have had 3 trips to the ER this pregnancy and as I inch towards the end of 1st tri, I feel better every day. This is the furthest I have made it with a pregnancy because of previous MC, so I am getting very excited, but trying to be a little reserved just in case. My OB said that risk of MC is 15% until the 12 week mark. I had my fertility dr quote me 3% risk-- so every dr is different!

I have been on bedrest for almost 7 weeks now - completely miss the outside world!
I think my morning sickness if finally easing off (yay).

Suzie, you said you have high blood pressure, are you taking any meds? I also have pregnancy induced blood pressure and have had my meds increased to triple dosage and worry that it could hurt the baby (although doc says its ok).

TXbiscuit, my due date is Nov. 2 now (just like you!).


----------



## suzie mcg

Hey Prego.. so far one doctor gave me a script for magnesium, but my midwife said not to take it, that there are pregnancy-friendly drugs to lower it more effectively, but to wait another couple of weeks and see if it lowers by itself, as the last month has been fairly out of the ordinary for me. 

I think mine has been caused by the stress of my MIL passing away last month, the week in ICU when she hung on, and then the funeral arrangements etc afterwards. It's only been a fortnight since the funeral so fingers crossed it gets acceptable this week. It really has been a pretty stressful month. AND when she took it last week, it was right after I got on the scales and saw I'd gained 25 pounds since I started IVF! Almost all of it was due to IVF, but wow!! No huge surprise with that giving me a bit of stress LOL 

So glad your MS is easing - and 7 weeks bed rest!! Hope you have a kindle and a hard drive full of TV shows! I was bored with my 2 weeks - you must have the patience of a saint.


----------



## PregoSauce

Hi ladies,
How is everyone doing? Since some of us are reaching 2nd tri now, I wonder if you have made an announcement about your pregnancy?

I have been "in hiding" mostly because I have been on bedrest, but also with the previous m/c I don't want to tell everyone. I have told my immediate family and my best friends.

I am already showing and tomorrow we are going to a friend's house and I feel like I have to say something because I obviously look pregnant. They are not close friends, but it is very obvious I am pregnant. I am also wearing maternity clothes - not sure if this is because of the twin sac still being there or just extra bloat, but no doubt about it, I look 5 months!

What would you do?!


----------



## J.D.

Hi guys!

I'm awake in the middle of the night and I just got an email from a friend that her waters broke so I'm so excited and I'm never getting back to sleep tonight, am I? 

I'm struggling with the "tell people at 12 weeks thing". We had a perfect scan at 8 weeks and we've no reason to believe anything has gone amiss since then, but our next scan/heartbeat appts aren't until may 7th and 13th (GP and hospital). So we don't really know. 

That said, we're making excuses at the moment, and it's getting really annoying. People want us to commit to things around the due date, or people are really pestering us (we breed pedigree kittens --- about 1 litter a year and people wait on them) about when our next litter is going to be (answer?Not any time bloody soon). And a guy whose dogs I'd always admired offered us an adult he's rehoming and OMG would I love to, except that I'm pregnant, and I'm allergic. I don't want to take unnecessary anti-histamines and I don't have time to get used to the new pup without anti-histamines. 

So we really do need to tell, I'm just nervous. Very freaking nervous. But a baby is being born tonight, and I'm all smiles right now. :hugs:


----------



## lune_miel

If you're not ready to tell certain people, just let the creative answers fly! You don't owe them anything. Maybe give them a weird look and they'll think they're rude for asking!

I think the 2nd tri starts at 13+ weeks (if you multiply x3 you get 40). I am going to tell my boss, and then eventually my coworkers after my 1st tri screening on Monday. I've never wanted to get this appt over with so fast! Then that will be pretty much everybody who knows.


----------



## lune_miel

Ugh, had terrible night's sleep, kept waking up to pulling/stretching in lower abdomen. I am at work now and it still is killing me. Anyone experience this? From what I've read about round ligament pain that is random sharp pains, but this is more crampy all night long and morning. Like I did 100 crunches. 

I have my 1st Tri screening this afternoon, I will mention it if I'm still aching. Can't wait to see!


----------



## txbiscuit

The nurse at my last appointment told me I might have some cramping as my uterus moves higher up in my abdomen. I haven't felt anything so far, but maybe that's what you're feeling? I hope everything goes OK. Good luck at your appointment!


----------



## lune_miel

Unfortunately, I went to the dr and miscarried there. Baby had stopped growing a couple weeks ago. I pray you all continue on.


----------



## txbiscuit

Oh lune_miel, I am so sorry. My thoughts are with you and your husband. :hugs:


----------



## PregoSauce

Lune Miel,
I am so sorry to hear about your loss. Take care of yourself and know there is nothing you did that could have caused this. 

Hugs to you!


----------



## Rainstorm

Oh... Lune Miel... my heart is with you... Hugs and positive energy to keep going despite it all... :(


----------



## suzie mcg

Lune Miel I'm so sorry! I wish there were adequate words to give you, but my heart goes out to you and your husband x


----------



## NR3

lune_miel, hugs for you, girl. I'm sorry.


----------



## NR3

I'm going to buy some maternity clothes today, I need jeans at least. I'm tired of looking fat, I want to look pregnant...
I haven't announced yet, only my team leader knows and 1 close friend from work. My colleages will figure out, I've decided from now on if someone asks I'll tell them. Anyway, I'm absent too often and for the amnio next month I'll miss at least 2 days, + appointments, + blood tests.


----------



## PregoSauce

NR3 said:


> I'm going to buy some maternity clothes today, I need jeans at least. I'm tired of looking fat, I want to look pregnant...
> I haven't announced yet, only my team leader knows and 1 close friend from work. My colleages will figure out, I've decided from now on if someone asks I'll tell them. Anyway, I'm absent too often and for the amnio next month I'll miss at least 2 days, + appointments, + blood tests.

I've already been wearing maternity clothes-- mostly dresses because no pants fit over my bloat comfortably! People have asked about me being pregnant and it just depends on who it is- if it is a stranger I tell them, no problem! We decided after my 14 week scan we will tell others (immediate family already know).

I have already told my boss bc of so many complications I've had to urgently go to the dr and have had weekly appointments. 

You are brave to do the amnio! My dr talked about it yesterday at my 12 week checkup but I worry about the risks.


----------



## suzie mcg

Same here Prego.. I've been living in dresses - this belly won't be contained! 
I've told a million strangers, but no one other than my immediate family knows either. Although, I did tell my ex - he's coming to see our DS on Friday and I didn't want him to have a heart attack when he sees my extreme belly 
He's actually slightly creepy at times, and again freaked me out with "wow, I'm gonna get Jenny knocked up too then"... great reason to have a baby, not.


----------



## NR3

Good for you for the dresses, I don't feel very comfortable in a dress and I have only summer ones. It's too early for here, it just started to feel like spring, in June I'll try wearing them.




PregoSauce said:


> You are brave to do the amnio! My dr talked about it yesterday at my 12 week checkup but I worry about the risks.

My age risk for DS is almost the same as the risk from the amnio, I'm 37 yo. We have already 2 kids and of course we feel responsible for them. We live far away from our relatives = no help at all. So, OH and I decided that we'll do it again - we did it for the 2nd child as well. I'll do it in the same hospital as the last time, they are with very good reputation and experienced. I just hope it'll be fine.



I ordered Sonoline B doppler, it should be here at the end of the week, yey!


----------



## suzie mcg

All the best with your amnio NR3! 
I'm 39 and was put in the high risk group even before the nuchal scan, but turned out to be lucky this time - possibly due to my much younger husbands sperm? (my first baby was 1/100 for downs, but was born perfectly - unless you count smart-ass teenage attitude lol)
Any feedback on your doppler would be appreciated - still can't decide if I can trust myself to be sensible if I have one - and am not so sure if it will work well for me reading through all my bloat..


----------



## Rainstorm

I'm gonna go back to the dress issue. Summer is ending where I live, and the days were not warm enough for skirts or dresses. I've been suffering pants, jeans and even leggings for the past month, and today is sorta hot and I'm wearing a skirt, and I'm SO HAPPY!!! Enjoy your summer girls!


----------



## PregoSauce

Suzie, I did buy the sonoline b but haven't been able to locate the heartbeat. I just heard it at the Dr. on Monday, loud and clear so not sure what I am doing wrong or if I am just too puffy.

Your ex does sound creepy. Is this a baby making contest? What a weirdo! :)



suzie mcg said:


> Same here Prego.. I've been living in dresses - this belly won't be contained!
> I've told a million strangers, but no one other than my immediate family knows either. Although, I did tell my ex - he's coming to see our DS on Friday and I didn't want him to have a heart attack when he sees my extreme belly
> He's actually slightly creepy at times, and again freaked me out with "wow, I'm gonna get Jenny knocked up too then"... great reason to have a baby, not.


----------



## PregoSauce

I got a call from my Dr yesterday to come in right away to discuss results of my genetic screening. I have an elevated risk of down's syndrome for my age group at 1 in 99. I am not really worried about it but I decided to move forward with a blood test that will confirm it. The bonus of the test is that I will find out the gender! Pretty cool, can't wait! :)


----------



## txbiscuit

How neat PregoSauce! I am sure everything will be OK, but it will be nice to have the peace of mind (and to know the gender!). The blood test is not an option for me, so if we need further testing we'd have to do CVS or amnio. I am really hoping everything looks OK with the screening, because I am really scared of the tests that increase miscarriage risk. My sister had amnio and everything was perfectly fine, though.


----------



## PregoSauce

txbiscuit, I too am afraid of the increased m/c risk especially with a history of m/c. Have you had your initial genetic screen yet?


----------



## txbiscuit

Not yet. My screen is tomorrow.


----------



## PregoSauce

txbicuit: good luck on your screen!


----------



## suzie mcg

Prego.. good luck with your blood test, tho I'm sure it'll be fine :) 
Txbiscuit.. same with you with your screening! 

i only had mine a couple of weeks ago and the wait for the blood results was only 48 hours, but felt like weeks!! 

and Prego.. yep, my ex is a strange one indeed! Fingers crossed his partner sees sense and waits until they are ready to have a baby, rather than because i am! And I've put off buying a doppler for the same puffy reason. Even my doctor has said my bloat will make it hard for him to find the hb, let alone a home-doppler. Just waiting for some kicks to start to give me a bit of peace of mind I guess :) Keeo me posted if u get that doppler working tho!!


----------



## NR3

suzie mcg said:


> All the best with your amnio NR3!
> I'm 39 and was put in the high risk group even before the nuchal scan, but turned out to be lucky this time - possibly due to my much younger husbands sperm? (my first baby was 1/100 for downs, but was born perfectly - unless you count smart-ass teenage attitude lol)
> Any feedback on your doppler would be appreciated - still can't decide if I can trust myself to be sensible if I have one - and am not so sure if it will work well for me reading through all my bloat..

Thank you, suzie mcg!

I got the doppler and I tried to find the heartbeat right away, but after trying unsuccessfully for about 2 minutes, I gave up. At that point I was a little nervous why I couldn't find HB. I watched a video on youtube and when I tried again, it took me 30 sec. to find HB! It was great! So I'm happy with the purchase, I'll try to use it once a week.

Rainstorm, I find pregnancy pants extremely comfortable. I didn't even know they exist before my 1st pregnancy, but when I found them I couldn't stop thinking what my mom was doing without something like that. :)

txbiscuit, I hope everything went well with the screening.

PregoSauce, when is your blood test? Good luck!


----------



## txbiscuit

Thanks all! The screening went well - the baby was very wiggly. The measurements looked good, but we won't know the results of the blood test for a few weeks.


----------



## suzie mcg

Txbiscuit .. congrats on a good scan! It's such a relief to see the proof jumping around like that :) Waiting for the blood results is hard so I hope time flies by for you.

NR3.. glad to hear your doppler was such a success :) I looked online to buy one, but being in Australia the postage time is 30 days!! Now I have to think is it worth it, knowing that in the next few weeks I should start getting some baby movements.. bah living so far away from everything lol

afm right now.. crazy ex came over for dinner to see DS. Horribly awkward - my ex, my DH and i were in a band together during the divorce (messy!) and now he's trying to convince DH to record the songs he wrote while we were breaking up... yeah - let's record the love songs you wrote when I broke your heart, that's so appropriate (not). Funnily, while splitting I had to sing songs onstage about how awful I was - one was called "psycho phone slut" and one was called "Behave" about a girl who acted like a brat and wouldn't listen... sorry for the rant, but he is so impossibly stupid!! And he was a horribly mean husband with the temper of a toddler... ah.. i feel better now!


----------



## berniegroves

Hi all, how is everyone? 
I had a scan today, my dates showed I was 12+6, but when they measured the baby they dated me as 13+4! I have a super long baby  
My DD was not happy at the scan and so my DH had to leave the room with her so he missed the scan :-( 
They did the downs screening today (via scan and blood) but I won't have the results for another couple of weeks. 

I am soooo bloated it is quite disgusting! And I'm on the larger side anyway! I really want my nausea to pass so that I can stop eating all the time!! As I really need to control my weight but at the moment I'm eating to control the nausea and can't exercise because it makes me sick! 

So my due date is now 4th November.


----------



## txbiscuit

Hi berniegroves! I'm doing OK. I'm ready for the headaches/nausea to go away too, but overall, things are good. I'm also eating constantly, even though I'm not even that hungry. (You're right - it helps keep the nausea away!) My energy is starting to return at least, so that's nice.

How exciting that your due date moved up a bit!


----------



## belle2be03

Hi everyone! Hope you are all feeling happy and healthy!:flower:

Berniegroves, glad your appointment well! I don't feel like the bloat will ever go away. 

I have to go shopping for maternity clothes this weekend, as I am barely fitting into my "fat" pants anymore. I leave them unbuttoned/zipped at my desk, but it gets weird when I have to stand up and adjust in front of people!:blush:

How's everyone's symptoms going? I really got a lot more energy back over the last week and MS is virtually non-existent. I am really wanting to get the baby's room started, but I want to find out the gender before I start buying stuff. O'well, 5wks to go til I find out!


----------



## suzie mcg

It was my birthday on Friday and right after dinner I started spotting.. scariest 7 hours of my life at Emergency waiting to see a doctor - I had to go straight in for an anti-D shot as I'm Rhesus negative. But as well as the shot, the doctor kindly did an ultrasound for us (at 3am!) and LO is still jumping around like a maniac! Such a relief!!

There's been no sign of blood since, so I hope it was just a thing that happened, but will see my midwife on Tuesday to get a proper check over. All of my symptoms completely disappeared last week, and with no real baby movements, this was terrifying.

Belle & Bernie.. I have a belly belt that I slide over my non-closed pants and it just looks like I have a top under my top. I have huge bloating too, but I had a nice little belly before getting pregnant, so it's not a big surprise :) 

Glad most people seem to be past the worst - apparently this is the time we should feel the best!! Not so sure about that, but I def feel less crap than the last couple of months :)


----------



## Rainstorm

Suzie my birthday was on thursday!! I celebrated it yesterday and today (I'm exhausted!) By the way, glad to hear your baby was fine! You got to see him so it was a good thing in the end :)


----------



## suzie mcg

Rainstorm said:


> Suzie my birthday was on thursday!! I celebrated it yesterday and today (I'm exhausted!) By the way, glad to hear your baby was fine! You got to see him so it was a good thing in the end :)

Hey happy birthday to you too :)

We kind of decided to look at it as a gift to see the baby and know everything is fine, rather than dwell on what might have gone wrong. Midwife appointment tomorrow should sort out if it was caused by anything important, but doctor said sometimes these things just happen for no reason..


----------



## Rainstorm

Thanks! Surely that's the case... I don't think you caused it... I went to my ob on saturday. It was my first appointment and I really like him. DH was ok with him too, and he said everything looked fine with the baby. So I'm hoping for a worry-free three week period until my next scan lol


----------



## suzie mcg

I have a male shared care doctor too, but he is fairly dismissive over loads of things. Heaps of fun to visit, but I don't bother seeing him with actual issues, just the monthly blood pressure check etc.. he won't even check the heartbeat because he says his doppler is rubbish.. hmmm That said, he has made sure all of my scans & blood tests so far have been free on medicare, so he's at least good for that lol.

But my midwife was also the nurse assisting at my IVF transfer (total coincidence - it's even at a different hospital!!), so we have an awesome connection - she was, essentially, at the conception! :) Cannot wait to see her today!


----------



## PregoSauce

Suzie: Glad to hear everything is ok! Happy belated birthday! Mine was also 2 weeks ago.

I got the results of my MaterniT21 tests and baby is healthy and does not have downs or trisomy 13/18. I am still on bedrest though because of spotting and the twin sac is still there.

We also found out the gender - It's a boy!! We are very excited :)


----------



## txbiscuit

Happy birthday to all the birthday ladies!

A boy! How exciting! I will update the first post!


----------



## suzie mcg

Prego.. that's awesome news :) Waiting for the test results must have been awful. Huge congrats on all your good luck! And a boy is so much fun!!

Oh, and happy belated birthday too :)


----------



## Rainstorm

suzie mcg said:


> I have a male shared care doctor too, but he is fairly dismissive over loads of things. Heaps of fun to visit, but I don't bother seeing him with actual issues, just the monthly blood pressure check etc.. he won't even check the heartbeat because he says his doppler is rubbish.. hmmm That said, he has made sure all of my scans & blood tests so far have been free on medicare, so he's at least good for that lol.
> 
> But my midwife was also the nurse assisting at my IVF transfer (total coincidence - it's even at a different hospital!!), so we have an awesome connection - she was, essentially, at the conception! :) Cannot wait to see her today!

My doctor had two dopplers. One was awsome, the other was just static, couldnt even tell it was a heartbeat, kinda discouraged me from getting one. 
Prego great news!! Congrats on finding out the sex! Take advantage of this period to rest and sleep all you need to :)


----------



## suzie mcg

Hey just a quick check in.. saw my midwife today to follow up on the spotting.. she totally reassured me that it was prob just a one off thing so whew! what a relief. Also got to have another listen to the heartbeat and it was loud and clear - as well as some pretty cool kicks straight into the doppler :) what a great day!

PS Rainstorm.. I hired a doctor standard doppler for about $35 a month and it's fantasic!


----------



## SisterRose

I haven't popped in for a while!

Just wanted to say, hope every one is doing okay and babies doing okay :thumbup:

Congrats on team blue :blue: Pregosauce! 

I find out the gender of baby on Saturday, so I'm excited :D Anyone else feeling any movement yet?


----------



## Rainstorm

No movement yet, but I have anterior placenta so it is to be expected :) Good luck on your scan!! Report the news when you find out! ;)


----------



## xxDreamxx

Hi Girls,

I have been quiet of late as I have been worried about the results of my Verifi blood test. It's been over 3 weeks of hell. I got the results today (remember my papp A and B-HCG were low and my risks were 1:17 Edwards, 1:69 Patau and 1:70 for Down Syndrome) Anyway, no Anueploidy detected :) Also, we're Team Pink which I was shocked by as I was certain with Hubby having XYY syndrome, that with all those extra YY's we'd have a boy! I am over the moon..... Squeeee!

Next step is to see my Ob and maybe be referred to a Genetic Specialist again and to monitor Baby's growth. I am nervously await my 20 week scan now.

How are you all going?


----------



## suzie mcg

Congrats Dream!! You must be so relieved to get all this testing over and done with, and with such great results :) 
Fingers crossed for perfect growth on your next scan! And a girl sounds awesome too :)


----------



## suzie mcg

attempting to post photo from 3D scan ... if nothing shows, then I have failed :) LOL
 



Attached Files:







THOMASSUZIE 16W4D20130509103950234.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Rainstorm

xxDreamxx said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> I have been quiet of late as I have been worried about the results of my Verifi blood test. It's been over 3 weeks of hell. I got the results today (remember my papp A and B-HCG were low and my risks were 1:17 Edwards, 1:69 Patau and 1:70 for Down Syndrome) Anyway, no Anueploidy detected :) Also, we're Team Pink which I was shocked by as I was certain with Hubby having XYY syndrome, that with all those extra YY's we'd have a boy! I am over the moon..... Squeeee!
> 
> Next step is to see my Ob and maybe be referred to a Genetic Specialist again and to monitor Baby's growth. I am nervously await my 20 week scan now.
> 
> How are you all going?

Congrats! Fortunately the worst part is over, right? Congrats on your little girl :)


----------



## NR3

Hello girls! I hope most of you are fine.


*xxDreamxx*, I saw the terrible news in your signature. I am so sorry, girl! I don't know what to write... Everything seemed good and all of a sudden that... Take your time to mourn, be strong and find your way to continue!


----------



## PregoSauce

Suzie - very cool 3D image!! I can hardly wait to have mine done.


----------



## SisterRose

:wave: Hey all, thought I would drop in to upate that we're expecting our second pink bundle in october. It's a girly! 

We went for a private gender scan, and they let us have a lil peek in 4d too but baby was all snuggled up in the placenta and couldn't see her face very well. This is the best picture we got, but we're really pleased since we didn't pay to have any 4d!



Quite a few people have struggled making it out, but when it's pointed out it's clearer to see. Her lil face is turned to the left at he top right side, you can just make out her nose and her eye, her right arm in the picture is tucked up under her chin and her left arm is against her face/cheek and you can just make out her body snuggled around. :cloud9:


----------



## txbiscuit

xxDreamxx - I am so sorry to hear your tragic news. I know there's nothing I can say to make it better, but please know that I'm keeping you and your family in my thoughts.


----------



## txbiscuit

Congratulations SisterRose! We found out this week that we are also team pink. :cloud9:


----------



## Rainstorm

Congrats txbiscuit and sister rose on your pink bundles of joy! I'm finding out (confirming) next tuesday. Cant wait!


----------



## NR3

Congratulations to all who found out the sex! :flower:



We are having a boy this time! :)

I had the amnio 2 days ago, it went well. My OB did it, just a coincidence she was on duty that day. Today I received results from FISH test - everything is fine. Now I have to wait about 3 weeks for the amnio result... Longest 3 weeks ever...


----------



## txbiscuit

Congrats on your little boy! :cloud9:

I hope the next three weeks fly by quickly for you.


----------



## SisterRose

Like Txbiscuit said, hope the next 3 weeks are quick for you and congrats on your little boy! 

Congrats on your pink bundle too, txbiscuit :pink:

It's such a lovely time in second trimester when you get to find out what gender the little people you're making are! It's one of the reasons I couldn't leave it to be a surpise as A) I'm super impatient and B) I think it's nice to have something extra to be excited about once you've reached the half way mark :D


----------



## Rainstorm

xxDreamxx I am so sorry... I really thought things were getting better for you and your baby girl... :( Big hugs and lots of love to you and your family


----------



## suzie mcg

I thought I'd posted earlier, but must have just been thinking instead of typing...

Frstly xxDream.. My heart goes out to you and your family. I wish there were adequate words - I hope you can heal from this terrible loss and I'm so sorry xx


SisterRose.. Great 3D pic and it's totally clear to see her! She looks very comfortable in there. Congrats on your little pink one :)

TxBiscuit.. Also congrats to you on team pink :) 

NR3.. As with everyone, hope the wait passes quickly for you! Glad to see someone evening out the pinks with a blue :) 

I've decided to find out the gender. we spent so long studying all the 3D pics and my mum has convinced me that there's a recurring penis.. I would love the idea of another boy, but would also love a girl, so am hanging to know more now than before. I have to wait for the 20 week scan so not til the end of the month, but really looking forward to that now.
My doppler has been a life saver during these quiet weeks of not much movement. I'm sure I would be a basket case if I didn't get that reassurance, but maybe that's just because of the spotting scare. I'd like to think I'm not that paranoid, but.. possibly I am :)


----------



## xxDreamxx

Thanks girls,

It was a shock to be scanned and there be no heartbeat, It hard to think that over a week has gone by as when they released me from the hospital after being induced, I wasn't sure how to carry on breathing let alone do anything else.

We await answers from the post mortem and I see my Dr in 7 weeks so everything should be back then. Hubby called the hospital the other day and initial pathology seems to indicate that the baby could be a boy so now we're more confused than ever.

If the verifi prenatal got that wrong, we wonder if it got anything else wrong. Only time will tell. As for me, I will continue to grieve but I have to get myself healthy and well so that we can try again with the fertility treatment once I am given the go ahead (probably after the 7 week appointment provided my cycle has returned).

Thanks for the kind thoughts & prayers. I appreciate them.


----------



## suzie mcg

xxDreamxx.. thanks so much for the update. This must be such a terribly traumatic time for you and I wish I knew the right words to say. Good on you both for having the courage to get back on the fertility wagon so soon and I wish you all the best xxx


----------



## PregoSauce

xxDreamxx said:


> Thanks girls,
> 
> As for me, I will continue to grieve but I have to get myself healthy and well so that we can try again with the fertility treatment once I am given the go ahead (probably after the 7 week appointment provided my cycle has returned).
> 
> Thanks for the kind thoughts & prayers. I appreciate them.

Thank you for keeping us updated on how you are doing. It is nice to hear that you are already planning and moving toward the next step of getting pregnant again. In my previous m/c it was what gave me hope because I knew I could get my next cycle started quickly so I can eventually have my precious baby. Let us know what happens after you 7 week visit!


----------



## Rainstorm

Hi girls, just wanted to update on the sex of my LO: :blue: :D


----------



## SisterRose

xxdreamxx - thanks for updating. It's great to hear you're planning on trying again soon and I'll be looking forward to hearing news of your next pregnancy. :hugs:


----------



## SisterRose

Rainstorm - Congrats on your blue bundle :) :blue:


----------



## suzie mcg

Congrats Rainstorm :) :) 
Still have to wait 6 days for my scan, but I'm betting on team blue too :)


----------



## Rainstorm

Thanks girls! Suzie let us know!!


----------



## NR3

Hello ladies!

Rainstorm, congrats for the blue news!:flower:

suzie mcg, I'm glad for you finding your option for the doppler, it is very reassuring indeed when you could listen to the baby's heartbeat at your convenience. Did you find out the gender already?

txbiscuit, PregoSauce, how are you girls?

SisterRose, you have chosen the name already, good for you!

I had a call yesterday from my doctor's office about the amnio results - everything is normal! I am so relieved! Finally I could tell my son about the baby, I'm planing to do that today. He'll turn 6 in the summer and is very suspicious about my growing bump. He started asking questions about 3-4 weeks ago, up to now I answered that I didn't know and I would let him know as soon as I was sure.


----------



## PregoSauce

NR3 - good to hear about your amnio results!!

Everything is going well here. I am very excited to be approaching 18 weeks. We will be moving to a new house in about a month so I haven't started setting up a nursery yet (waiting until we get in the new house). Has anyone else started a nursery? What themes do you have?


----------



## txbiscuit

I'm doing pretty well too, although I seemed to have a little leftover morning sickness this week. :sick: My energy levels have been a lot better, though, so I can't complain. 

We haven't fully decided on a nursery theme yet, but we're thinking of using something like this for inspiration:
Pink and grey


----------



## suzie mcg

Hey all :) 

We had our scan yesterday and the tech was fairly sure we're having a girl!! So so surprised and happy, but seriously so surprised!! 

Everything measured perfectly, but I have to go back in 2 weeks because she wouldn't roll over to have her heart checked, so at least we can be sure before we paint the nursery pink :) lol

I've got the entire nursery ready to go thanks to a good friend giving me her whole collection of things. It's still in pieces though, because the nursery is still the spare room and full of junk. Still not sure where all that's gonna go, but we start painting the house next week so I'm thinking the shed.. not very proactive to just re-store everything, but sigh.. I am a hoarder. 
We are also closing our business (we own a CD store) so over the next couple of months I expect to be fairly busy.. Dh already has a full time job ready for August, so BIG changes going on at this end! It's going to be such a relief to stop living on the edge financially!


----------



## txbiscuit

Wow, you do have a lot of major changes coming up! I am sure everything will be fine with your LO's heart, but it'll be nice to confirm :pink: and see her (or him, as the case may be) again.

We are pretty evenly divided between pink and blue in here so far. I keep having dreams that the she-biscuit will turn into a he-biscuit at our next ultrasound, though we'll be happy either way.


----------



## PregoSauce

txbiscuit: I LOVE the pink and grey! That is an adorable nursery - not too babyish and stylish. Girls are great and so much fun to decorate and dress.

Suzie: WOW- a girl!! I am surprised too since you were convinced it was a boy, so was I!

Since I have prepared my whole life to have a girl - it was definitely a surprise for us to be having a boy for our first :) For the nursery we have two options, it's either this:

https://www.target.com/OpenZoomLayer?template=scene7-image&image=Target/14049833_is&omniZoomPartNumber=14049833&swCellSpacing=10,10&swHighlightThickness=1&swBorderThickness=0&itemTitle=Nantucket+3pc+Crib+Bedding+Set+by+Bananafish&omniImageCount=3

or I will sew something from fabric I have picked out. I am swaying towards buying something because I don't want the pressure of having to sew a baby quilt, curtains and matching items when I have enough going on!


----------



## SisterRose

NR3 - Good news about the amnio results! :D

Txbiscuit - Love the pink and grey theme.

Congrats on team pink Suzie :wohoo:

I haven't thought about a nursery theme yet, I'm anxiously waiting until after my 20 week anomaly scan before i buy nursery things, prams and all the big items. Eeek. I'm just starting to get very anxious incase something is wrong. My scan is next friday :-o


----------



## suzie mcg

Prego.. I LOVE that nursery theme!! Target in America is so much better than ours! 

Txbiscuit.. I think I might steal a little bit of your pink and grey if you don't mind.. We already bought blue paint for the nursery (I was THAT sure of a boy) but that link you posted is one of the nicest girl rooms I've seen, so thanks for the inspiration!

Sisterrose.. Good luck with your scan - but be prepared for some bladder discomfort though! Nobody told me the scan takes an hour and I drank too much beforehand. 600mls is all you need (I found out afterwards). Gee I wish I knew that before I went!

I've booked for my second scan in 11 days, then we can start the nursery for real :)


----------



## txbiscuit

I don't mind sharing at all suzie mcg! One of the main reasons I chose that theme is that our nursery is already a blue-grey color and I'm too lazy to paint. :haha:


----------



## Rainstorm

Hi guys!! Just wanted to share that I just got back from my ob appointment, and he said everything was perfect, he said my belly measured just right, the baby is very healthy, my weight is just perfect (though I feel huge all the same). He even said his little boy parts weren't little at all, which made my OH sooo full of himself and proud lol so I'm in :cloud9: right now!! So happy!!!:flower:


----------



## suzie mcg

Hey Rainstorm :) Congrats on all the great news! (and cheers for the laugh about your OH..) 

Hope everyone is well and happy. We are totally flat out closing our business.. it's funny, now that it's a closing down sale we are busier than Xmas, so hopefully we can come out of this with some money in the bank! That would make it all worth while :) Everyday my feet are swollen like balloons, no matter how much I rest them, but it's only for another month or so then I retire Yay!!


----------



## Rainstorm

Are you planning on starting a new business?


----------



## suzie mcg

Not for a while.. It's really hard working 6 (or 7) days with no definite income, so it's actually a huge relief to have a chance to shut down without being out of pocket for the lease. Usually the landlord asks for the remaining rent from your lease - we would have owed nearly $200,000 - but because of the pregnancy he let us just break it and leave.. yay!! And when DH starts his new job straight away, we will, for the first time in years, know we can afford to do whatever we want :) :) 
And I LOVE the idea of taking a year or so off to just be a mum for a while. I think I'll look for something part time after that.


----------



## Rainstorm

Well, that sounds fabulous!! Having the financial freedom to stay at home and enjoy your newborn and be with your family! Especially this period when we pregnant wome just want to be at home! My doctor said he would give me home rest from august onwards... so I don't have to spend so many hours standing and stressing myself, so I'm really looking forward to just being home watching movies and bonding with my belly


----------



## suzie mcg

Your doctor is awesome! I hope to be doing the same by mid August too! Not so sure about rest though.. my mum has the funniest plan for the last 3 months. She wants to bring over dinner in the morning for the fridge, and pick me up for baby shopping/browsing when DH goes to work. She's promised to get me home before DH finishes work and to help with the housework if I promise to be her shopping buddy during the week days. Sounds awesome, we never get to spend much time together on our own, and it makes me so happy to think closing the business will give us so much more time together. Plus, she is a great bargain hunter! :)

Will you have to go back to work any time soon after baby comes?


----------



## Rainstorm

Wow! How cool to go shopping with your mum! Sounds like a lot of fun and a great opportunity to get nice stuff for yourself and the baby! I'm quite a bargain hunter myself... or was... I haven't felt much like shopping lately-for clothes at least- cos I'm so larger than usual lol

My due date is late October, and I have 3 full months after that, but since I have holidays in January, I get to take the holidays after the 3 months are over so I won't be coming back till march, which is great news cos I just don't know how I'll part from baby's side. Besides, there is much thinking for me to do about my work life in the future, I have to decide on how many hours I will work. I'm a teacher and I'm paid by the hour, and I can have as many hours as I want. Right now I have as many as I am allowed which is a lot, but after baby comes I don't think I'll work as much, I'd rather have less money but more quality time with my son
:D


----------



## suzie mcg

I feel the same way. I'll look at something part time for a while after she comes, but I have management certification, so when I want to I should be able to get a nice full time income later on. But for the meantime.. really looking forward to slowing life all the way down :) 

I got offered a job being a DVD rep today - even pregnant! The owner said I can take baby around with me for work..lol. Not sure how practical that would really be though!

I dreamed all my life of being a teacher. Ah.. all those school holidays LOL! 
And I buy nothing in the way of clothing for me either - I've got a couple of cute dresses that I can get bigger in and just change the top underneath. Real clothes are never going to get around this massive bump (and butt) hahaha! Lucky it's winter so I can hide out under all my layers :)


----------



## PregoSauce

Hi all, 
How is everyone doing? Have you started to feel the baby move? My little guy has been kicking up a storm and it seems like every day I feel more and more. My husband has been able to feel it yet though. Now that we are about halfway done I am starting to plan for what I am going to do after the birth...like childcare options and such. I will definitely go back to work because I am the breadwinner. My maternity leave is only 8 to 12 weeks and I just can't imagine putting my baby in daycare so early so my husband might be a stay-at-home-dad for a little while until the baby gets a little older.

My 20 week measurement scan is on Monday the 17th....hoping everyhing goes ok!


----------



## txbiscuit

Hi PregoSauce!

I've definitely been feeling movement - the little biscuit is very wiggly. My husband has felt movement, but only twice. Most of the time she either stops moving when he puts his hand on my stomach, or she doesn't kick hard enough. I'm sure our husbands will feel a lot in the next few weeks. My next ultrasound is next week too.

I'm trying to figure out what to do about going back to work myself. I also only get about 12 weeks off at most. The idea of putting a tiny baby in daycare at that age is not appealing, so I've been procrastinating about putting our name on the waitlists. I need to do it, though, if only to keep our options open.


----------



## PregoSauce

I'm with you TXbiscuit. I am moving in 2 weeks but I have already researched daycare in the new area and will have to get on some waiting lists too, just in case. My due date is just short 10 days for me to qualify for FMLA, so honestly I am not guaranteed a job when I return, but I am pretty confident they want me back regardless.

My boss put her baby in daycare at 3 months and she said he was fine. Of course, I still think of every little thing that can go wrong!


----------



## suzie mcg

Hi guys :)

We've been having the same conversation at my house, as we will need my income next year, but I'm really undecided on daycare. It's so expensive and will almost make working full time financially debatable.

I'm hoping to get some part time work instead (initially) and share home care between my hsband (who will finish work early afternoons) and my mum while I'm working. Fingers crossed the planets align and that all works out.

My 22 week follow up scan went well, my belly is measuring right and baby is measuring a week bigger than her age. I think that's the last of my scans now so we might have another 3D one in the next couple of months just for one more peek :)


----------



## Rainstorm

Hi everyone! Just wanted to share that I got my new closet today and it's lovely. We also got a matching bed with big drawers on the sides so we can put all the baby stuff while we work on the nursery (up until today it was full of our clothes and our junk). 
Suzie congrats on the good news on your scan! 
Prego good luck on yours! I got my 20 week scan early (three weeks ago which feels like ages) so now I have to wait till July 2nd for my next doctor appointment and see if he asks for a 4D scan... I went to the ER on monday because I had indigestion or something, really awful stomach ache. Got to hear baby's heartbeat. The day before I had started feeling movement and I haven't felt anything since monday. I guess it's because I got home rest till today and I have been resting a lot... but I can't wait to start feeling him more often again. I have anterior placenta so that doesnt help. Anyways, that's it with the update lol


----------



## NR3

Hello girls,

I hope everybody is fine and with very good news from their 20 wks ultrasound!
Mine was on Monday, the technician was very laconic, she did not explain much but the important thing is that everything looks fine.


You may not believe it, but I haven't told my mom for my pregnancy yet... So both - mom and MIL have to hear it soon. I am very worried how my mom will accept the news... She lives in a society where 37-38 yo for maternal age for a newborn is too old... We don't see each other often because we live far away, and that's why they were not able to see the physical changes. I wonder how to deliver the news and how to make them feel happy for us right away without going through all the questions... And I already feel bad for the questions they have to answer when they tell their relatives and friends about our new baby... But we have to tell them, half of the pregnancy has gone, it's not fair to keep them at distance...


----------



## txbiscuit

Good luck telling your parents and in-laws NR3. I bet they be very excited in the end - babies tend to have a way of making people forget about traditions and just be excited for the future. We waited until 15-16 weeks to tell our parents because we weren't sure how they'd react, but they were all thrilled.

Our 20 week ultrasound was today. The doctor found a small anomaly, so we'll have to see a high-risk OB in addition to our regular OB for the next few months. I'm trying to stay positive. I'm a bit terrified to be honest, but I'm trying to focus on the fact that the doctor thinks everything will be fine. We'll see the high-risk OB for another ultrasound tomorrow or Friday.


----------



## Rainstorm

Txbiscuit, not worrying is the best thing you can do, esp if the doctor wasn't worried. But please do let us know how it goes. I'll be thinking of you and hoping the high-risk doctor finds everything in order :) :hugs:
NR3 good luck with the announcement! I'm sure they'll be over the moon!


----------



## SisterRose

Txbiscuit - sorry the scan didn't go as planned. I'm sure, as Rainstorm has said if your doctor didn't seem too worried there's nothing serious to worry about, and they're just taking precautions. Hope your next scan goes well on Friday :hugs:


----------



## suzie mcg

Good luck Txbiscuit - it's great the doctor was being positive for you, so focusing on his attitude is the right way to wait for the next scan. They do tend to lean towards to the side of caution, which is better than being too laid back and missing something, no matter how insignificant it may be. x

NR3.. Best of luck with your announcing. I was in the same position with my MIL. She was horribly unsupportive and made a point of telling me I was irresponsible bringing a baby into the world with such a high risk of down syndrome (I was 39 when I got pregnant). sigh... she actually passed away in March (days after this speech) and it's been hard to forgive/get over as we will never get any closure on that conversation. Really upsetting at the time, but my own parents have been awesome. 

I popped into my 3D tech on Wednesday and had it confirmed that we're having a girl :) The nursery is almost painted and the dining room is full of what was the "junk room".. time to start addressing my hoarding habit! lol


----------



## PregoSauce

I've been MIA for a week since we are in the process of moving to our new house-- a very long process over the next week or so as we have contractors in/out of the new house before the movers come the first weekend in July.

My 20 week scan went fine- baby is measuring ahead and wasn't being cooperative so they still have to get some facial features documented, but otherwise he is great.

I asked my doc if I could go on a "babymoon" and he flat out said no-- I am high risk and need to stay put on bedrest. It has now been 5 months of bedrest and as much as I hate it, I might start to like being lazy. The event of going to the dr is such an ordeal and makes me exhausted, all I want to do is go back to bed!

I also told my dr I was going to get a 3D ultrasound and he said "no". Because we still have the twin, the ultrasound place will get freaked out and send me to the hospital he says. I am starting to think my dr just likes to keep me locked down (kidding).

TxBiscuit: You freaked me out about your 20week scan! I had to go read your pregnancy journal to make sure everything was ok--I am so glad to hear it is. :)

NR3: I was afraid to tell my Dad too. However, once I did he was over the moon and I was so relieved! Tell us how it goes!

Suzie: I know what you mean about hoarding. I have boxes full of clothes that don't fit me and beauty products I don't care to wear. For the move, I am having them put all that junk upstairs because I know it will be 6 months before I start to think I can fit in my clothes (at least) or care. We have to make room for all the baby gear!


----------



## txbiscuit

I'm so sorry I freaked you out! I had a crazy week last week. I'm glad that your scan went well last week PregoSaurus.


----------



## txbiscuit

How is everyone feeling? I had several people tell me over the weekend that I "don't even look pregnant" which sort of got me worried that something is wrong with how the baby is growing. (She's been measuring large, as has my uterus, so I'm pretty sure everything is fine.) I have also gotten several "wow, you've gained more weight than I thought you would" comments. I wish people just wouldn't say anything at all! :)

Has anyone been signed up to take the gestational diabetes test yet? I'm supposed to take it in a few weeks.


----------



## J.D.

txbiscuit said:


> How is everyone feeling? I had several people tell me over the weekend that I "don't even look pregnant" which sort of got me worried that something is wrong with how the baby is growing. (She's been measuring large, as has my uterus, so I'm pretty sure everything is fine.) I have also gotten several "wow, you've gained more weight than I thought you would" comments. I wish people just wouldn't say anything at all! :)
> 
> Has anyone been signed up to take the gestational diabetes test yet? I'm supposed to take it in a few weeks.

I've started getting my first questions from strangers, so I know I'm showing! 

I took the GD test a couple weeks ago, and failed, so I've done a week of diet-only and failed that too, so this has been my first week on insulin. Boo and hiss. That said, I'm feeling miles better, loads more energy since I started the insulin. (I also think I'm gaining more weight).


----------



## suzie mcg

Hi all :) 
JD.. is the insulin injections? Hope not, but if it's making you feel more energized, then totally awesome! 

Txbiscuit.. Gee people are rude! I will never understand why people think they can comment on a pregnant woman's body so freely (and without any kind of tact!) 

Prego.. Hope the move has gone well - what a stress to have to deal with, but pregnant and on bedrest! I salute you :) 

AFM.. 2 weeks before we were due to close our shop, we had an offer to buy! Crazy timing, and now a whole world of different stress (changing accounts to the new owners, accountant/lawyer paperwork, training the new owners etc) BUT now I don't have to take apart my store and essentially dump all the racks and counters and store $20,000 worth of stock in my shed... and am actually getting some money for it!! Just when I thought it was nearly time to kick back and relax, and now I've got at least another couple of months to get everything settled! LOL Blessing and a curse at this point :) As long as I get a couple of weeks break between this all being settled and having this little bub and I'll be fine! lol

Hope everyone is well and happy!


----------



## J.D.

Hey, yeah, the insulin is injected but it's not bad -- the pens are so sophisticated these days you barely feel it. The thing for checking your blood glucose on the other hand still stings a wee bit!

Great news about your shop!


----------



## PregoSauce

I have my glucose tolerance test in 2 weeks. I just got the "drink" at my check up today. I am really concerned about it because I am high risk for diabetes bc ALL of my family has it and it's been a shock that I don't yet. I usually exercise and try to eat right, but as you know I am on bedrest, I am not exercising at all and have put on a lot of weight :(
I move in a few days and its very exhausting. Although I am not doing much, just the juggling of movers, utilities and get services set up plus I am still working 50 hours a week has me exhausted. 

J.D. - I like your name, that's our nickname for our little one :) We call him JD because we are not telling he name to anyone. So your diabetes has been under control with the insulin?

Suzie - great news about your shop!! Good thing you get some money, but unfortunate you have to deal with it for a few more months.

TxBiscuit - I am pretty obviously pregnant now. But, all I have to go is based on strangers who hold the doors open for me or stare at my stomach and give me a smile. Working from home and bedrest has me pretty isolated and all my family lives out of state. In that respect I am lucky that no one has told me I look bigger that I should, no one sees me regularly-but I definitely FEEL bigger than I want to :)


----------



## J.D.

PregoSauce said:


> I have my glucose tolerance test in 2 weeks. I just got the "drink" at my check up today. I am really concerned about it because I am high risk for diabetes bc ALL of my family has it and it's been a shock that I don't yet. I usually exercise and try to eat right, but as you know I am on bedrest, I am not exercising at all and have put on a lot of weight :(
> I move in a few days and its very exhausting. Although I am not doing much, just the juggling of movers, utilities and get services set up plus I am still working 50 hours a week has me exhausted.
> 
> J.D. - I like your name, that's our nickname for our little one :) We call him JD because we are not telling he name to anyone. So your diabetes has been under control with the insulin?

Try and not worry about it. You can't have given yourself diabetes -- it's either there or it's not. My whole family is diabetic too, and that's why I was tested so early on. Am I ever grateful, though. I could have been sick for 2 more months before testing is standard. 

I'm not really a J.D. -- I just play one on the internet lol. The diabetes isn't strictly under control yet. My fasting levels are still too high. So tomorrow morning I'll ring in my numbers and they'll probably ring back with higher insulin dosages to try at night and in the morning. I think it takes a while to get the balance right.


----------



## Rainstorm

Hey guys! Just updating, OH felt baby move for the first time yesteday! I have an OB appointment today, so I'm quite anxious to see when's the next scan. Things here are doing fine, except for the fact that we need to start working on the nursery and my OH hates the room where we are putting it, he says it's a shoebox. We have been going crazy for months thinking of a way of expanding it, but every possible option is way too expensive, and since this house belongs to my family, he doesn't want to invest tons of money in a house we could eventually end up leaving. So it's kind of a catch 22 situation with no exit. He is unhappy about the nursery, but every other possible option is worse, so I don't know what to do to make him feel better... it really depresses me when the topic comes out...
tx I've been getting a lot of comments about my weight and my belly as well, so I have decided to ignore them.
Prego :hugs: to you, I'm sure it'll be under control... Don't beat yourself up over gaining weight, it's kinda inevitable on bedrest... 
Suzie good luck with the sale!!


----------



## suzie mcg

JD.. cheers for sharing the diabetes info! I actually had a billion injections during IVF treatment, so I'm just being a sook thinking about it..lol. 

Pregosauce.. I get the stress of organising everything all at the same time! I'm living the same nightmare haha.. Must be strange being so isolated for such a long time, altho I would actually LOVE the thought of pottering around without people to deal with. (I think I'm really ready to give up retail!)

Rainstorm.. same boat here with the tiny room. The only room we can use as a nursery is ridiculously small (it's been the junk room for years) but it's what we have, sigh.. Better than the cot in our room though! I did that with my son, and gee - it took such a long time to move him out in the end!

Belly comments... today a girl from a nearby shop told me she was a few weeks behind me, and didn't look at all pregnant. She still has normal clothes on! I'm the size of a house LOL If strangers ask, I always tell them I'm a month ahead in the pregnancy so people tend to be quite lovely. If I gave them the real due date, I'd be inviting all kinds of rude statements (I learned that from being pregnant with my son too!) 

Shop sale is moving along nicely - aside from the general frustration of trying to convince a 60 year old man that I have more experience than him.. so far he's ignored all my advice and today signed the lease without getting anyone (a lawyer/accountant or even me) to look over it - and got completely ripped off... bah, it's nearly over either way, and soon it won't be my problem at all, so I can live with some stupidity :)


----------



## NR3

If you have plans to breastfeed it's much more convenient to have the baby in the same room. With my 2 kids I had their bed right next to ours (no gap between the beds, like extention kind of) and without even standing up I was able to take the baby for breastfeeding and put him/her back after that. It worked pretty well. Both kids stayed in our bedroom till the age of 9-10 months and very easily got used to their own rooms afterwards.


Here the glucose tolerance test is at about 28 wks, so I should have it in August.


----------



## suzie mcg

NR3.. I did the same with my son, and it was so much easier in the middle of the night. I didn't move him into his own room at night until I stopped breastfeeding, but all his day sleeps were in his nursery to help with the transition later. Fingers crossed it works that easily this time! (that said, he didn't sleep through a whole night for a very long time!)

Is anyone else having a planned c-section? I've got a couple of appointments to get this fully agreed upon, and I'm getting conflicting information from midwives vs doctors of when's the best time to schedule it. The doctor wants to wait til 39 weeks now, but the midwife says 38 to lessen the chance of going into labour .. I had a pretty awful labour with my son and can't even consider a natural birth as an option (I don't want to scare anyone with the story!!) Any input would be appreciated!


----------



## txbiscuit

suzie mcg said:


> NR3.. I did the same with my son, and it was so much easier in the middle of the night. I didn't move him into his own room at night until I stopped breastfeeding, but all his day sleeps were in his nursery to help with the transition later. Fingers crossed it works that easily this time! (that said, he didn't sleep through a whole night for a very long time!)
> 
> Is anyone else having a planned c-section? I've got a couple of appointments to get this fully agreed upon, and I'm getting conflicting information from midwives vs doctors of when's the best time to schedule it. The doctor wants to wait til 39 weeks now, but the midwife says 38 to lessen the chance of going into labour .. I had a pretty awful labour with my son and can't even consider a natural birth as an option (I don't want to scare anyone with the story!!) Any input would be appreciated!

That's a great idea to have naps in the nursery. We plan to keep Ellie in the room with us at first, but the transition to her own room was already starting to worry me a bit. 

I am not having a scheduled C-section, so I'm afraid I'm not much help. I've only known one person who went into labor before a scheduled section, and that was my mother, thirty-[cough] years ago with me. She did say laboring before the C-section was not too bad.


----------



## suzie mcg

Thanks Txbiscuit.. I accidentally did too much research on it, so now I'm worried.. I really try not to google anything anymore, but I did... and again, nothing but stress from it :) Apparently most hospitals choose 39 weeks, but studies (yep, on google) say mothers over 38 are more likely to have serious complications from an emergency c-section and should err on the side of caution by scheduling earlier... I've got about 6 appointments in the next month because of my blood pressure, the glucose test and the anti-d shot, so I'll have heaps of opportunity to grill all these care givers! Luckily with the public health system you rarely see the same doctor twice, so at least I can get some opinions. 

Am quietly so glad I kept my doppler on hire for a bit longer - had pretty much no movements at all yesterday so it was a huge relief last night to hear the little heartbeat before I went to sleep :) I think I'm going to keep it until the end!


----------



## txbiscuit

I've had a few days with very little movement too. Of course, as soon as I get out the doppler, the baby starts kicking and rolling all over the place. Still, I'm glad I have it for peace of mind.

Has anyone bought anything for the baby yet?


----------



## Rainstorm

I bought one of those functional cribs that you can then transform into a regular bed and a bedside table. It has like a trundle bed under it that I can use to sleep next to the baby once he moves to the nursery. They take 60 days to build it, but I won't be needing it for a while, since the baby will sleep in our room at first. That's the ONLY thing I've bought so far LOL, and technically, I haven't even bought that cos it was a gift from my aunt so she paid for it


----------



## suzie mcg

Oh.. I've gone to town since the gender scan... I think we have enough clothes for 16 babies already, and I've layby-ed a baby monitor, car seat, pram & breast pump. Feeling pretty organised as all of the furniture from my DS's nursery is still in lovely condition, and we've painted and decorated the new nursery. And to top it off, a girl from work gave me her cot, portacot and change table so it's pretty much all done!

Now, I'm buying a baby thing each week with the grocery shopping (like a pack of nappies/rash cream/wipes etc) every time I do the food shopping, so I should have a good stock pile by the time I need it. Obsessive much? Bahahaha!


----------



## PregoSauce

Hello Mommies! The move is officially done, although now I am surrounded by a sea of boxes and don't have much energy. Thankfully my hubby is very helpful.

We just got the crib this weekend and a dresser/changing crib combo. I still need a mattress among other things, but now that we are in the new house I feel better as at least I have a room for the baby. We are probably going to use a co-sleeper in the beginning and then will sleep train at about 4 months.

Has anyone else had super swelling?! my feet and ankles blow up and my fingers won't allow me to wear my rings anymore. I've heard this happens, but didn't really expect it so soon and suddenly.

Suzie- I am probably going to have a planned c-section too. With all the complications I have had, we have only discussed how early we could do it-- and when the twin was posing a big risk it was 25 weeks. I am doing better now though, so I hope we can hold off as long as possible-- well into 30 something weeks.

I hope you ladies are all doing wel!


----------



## PregoSauce

well I passed my GTT - no diabetes for me! I am shocked quite frankly, bc I have always been told I will get diabetes, its just a question of when and it runs heavily in my family. I am happy with the results!

I think I posted that I started having some cervical funneling/dilation which indicates preterm labor (did I post, I don't remember - Pregnancy brain!). Well, yesterday they checked and my cervix is looking good with a minimal amount of fluid in the canal. They did a test call an FFN which is a swab of vaginal secretions and will check for amniotic fluid and if positive indicates that I will be going into labor in the next 1-2 weeks. The test came back negative! I will have this test every 2 weeks until 34 weeks. 

What a rollercoaster this pregnancy has been - I am so thankful I have made it this far. :)


----------



## Rainstorm

And you will make it even farther hun! I also tested negative for diabetes :)


----------



## Rainstorm

Oh! Just realized I enter double digits tomorrow!!


----------



## txbiscuit

Congrats to all on the negative tests and double digits! My GD test isn't for another three weeks. I've been randomly testing my blood sugar and it has been OK so far, but I'm eager to get the test out of the way.


----------



## PregoSauce

wooohoo for double digits!!!


----------



## J.D.

Those of you worried about your GD testing. I'll say this -- in the waiting room at the GD clinic, I have observed one thing: most of the women there are not especially heavy but it's rare to see a woman there under 35. Anecdotally anyway, it seems like age is the biggest risk factor.


----------



## SisterRose

Booo that sucks in that case. I'm only 24 and think I'll have it again this pregnancy as I did with my last, and I was only 20 then! I think I'm at a high risk for type 2 diabetes in later life as it does run in the family :-(

I have my GD test on the 5th August, so 3 weeks away but have also been testing my sugars with a monitor and they're high if I eat badly, but fine if I'm good! I think the GD test is different in the UK though I see a lot of US ladies talking about a 3hr test? we only get the 1hr test, as far as I remember and if you fail that you're diagnosed with GD. How exactly does it work over there out of curiosity?

Congrats on double digits tomorrow Rainstorm!!! I hit double digits today :D X


----------



## txbiscuit

That's good to know J.D. My mom had GD with me, so I'm a little worried, but hopefully I'll pass the test.

In the U.S., if you fail the 1-hour test, you have to go in and do the 3-hour test. I guess there are a fair number of false positives for the 1-hour test, which is why they make you test again. My sister had only a 2-hour test for her last pregnancy; apparently a lot of doctors are moving to that because there aren't very many false positives (so you still usually do only one test), but it's not quite as brutal as the 3-hour test.


----------



## J.D.

Oh no! You're the random young woman in the waiting room! Honestly, most of the time I'm almost the youngest in the room and I'm 37. One of the women I was talking to last time is expecting her 9th child in August, and in October, her first grandchild. 

My family is full of diabetics, which is why they tested me at 20 weeks.


----------



## SisterRose

I think it'd be much better to do more than the 1hr test over here too! I know that if I eat something sugary, or order a pizza or eat anything unealthy my sugar levels aren't normal when I test but really I think that's to be expected. I don't think you can expect to have normal sugar levels after eating take out and junk food a lot of the time!

But when I eat healthy and normal which is 95% of the time I get normal readings after meals when I test my sugars and it's fine.
When they give me the huge load of sugary drink at the GTT test, it's a massive load of sugar for my body to handle in the space of an hour and im not surprised really that it turns out my sugar levels are high afterwards! I know most people must be normal after other wise it wouldnt be a good test but i think it'd be better to wait two hours to get a more accurate picture. If you get what im trying to say! :) lol


----------



## J.D.

SisterRose said:


> I think it'd be much better to do more than the 1hr test over here too! I know that if I eat something sugary, or order a pizza or eat anything unealthy my sugar levels aren't normal when I test but really I think that's to be expected. I don't think you can expect to have normal sugar levels after eating take out and junk food a lot of the time!
> 
> But when I eat healthy and normal which is 95% of the time I get normal readings after meals when I test my sugars and it's fine.

That's brilliant though -- it means your GD will be controlled with diet. Mine couldn't be. My fasting numbers were the worst. 

So I'm on two types of insulin. 

And yeah, in "normal" people (and probably with you when you're not pregnant) when you eat something very sugary, your body steps up insulin production and it's a non issue. But when you have GD, your body either stops responding to the insulin, or your pancreas just can't keep up.


----------



## NR3

PregoSauce said:


> Suzie- I am probably going to have a planned c-section too. With all the complications I have had, we have only discussed how early we could do it-- and when the twin was posing a big risk it was 25 weeks. I am doing better now though, so I hope we can hold off as long as possible-- well into 30 something weeks.
> 
> I hope you ladies are all doing wel!

PregoSauce, I cross my fingers for you and your baby and really, really hope you'll make it at least until 32 weeks! The best would be 36 + wks - to be considered full term. Even though babies are already viable, they are still very tiny. C-section at 32 weeks still means baby will stay in the hospital, I cannot imagine how hard that must be for the mother... So far things are going good for you, I wish you to be like that as longer as possible! :hugs:


----------



## suzie mcg

Hey all :) Sorry I've been a bit slack on here, but soon all my stress will be over yay!

Prego.. I'm probably late with the reply, but my swelling has been amazing too. I've gone up 2 shoe sizes and bought 2 sizes of stainless steel wedding bands in super fat sizes to replace my wedding rings as I keep getting bigger. 

Having my glucose test next week and I expect it will be a bit bad as it's the day after we get back from our holiday.. what will be will be I suppose. I can still fit behind my steering wheel for now, but I think my days are numbered. This baby girl is carrying like a boy and I'm so far out front now it's crazy!

Hope you all have a great weekend :)


----------



## PregoSauce

Suzie - my stomach started to touch the steering wheel this weekend, but luckily my steering wheel is telescopic and can be pushed in :) I feel massive!

So I just wanted to share that a friend of mine had a situation similar to mine, where she had twins and one died in the womb. Well the twin sac ruptured and she delivered one twin at 24 weeks (did not make it) and they successfully held off labor of the other twin until 25 weeks 4 days. The 25 week old baby is 26 weeks this week and doing great in the NICU. She finally got to hold him last night and sent me a picture -he is so tiny!!! It's very emotional to see such a tiny baby hooked up to all those machines and knowing that my baby inside looks so much like that. It's very emotional!


----------



## Rainstorm

:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







NICO.jpg
File size: 100.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## txbiscuit

Great picture Rainstorm! I can't believe how chubby his little cheeks are!


----------



## PregoSauce

WOW Rainstorm- look at that 3D :) What a cutie!!!


----------



## Rainstorm

Thanks girls! I love him so much! :D


----------



## J.D.

Oh he's so beautiful! We had a 3D scan done, but the photos didn't come out as nice as that. We're doing it again on the 7th, so excited about that. I think they look better a little further along...
 



Attached Files:







scanme.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## txbiscuit

What a little sweetie J.D! I'm looking forward to seeing more pictures. 

Anyone else finding it hard to believe the third tri has crept up so quickly? Rainstorm, Sister Rose, and suzie mcg are already there, and the rest of us will be joining shortly.


----------



## J.D.

I know! It feels like yesterday that I said "I'm so glad to be six weeks pregnant now because that actually sounds actually pregnant, not like 5 weeks. Who's 5 weeks pregnant?" And the 4 weeks between BFP and my first scan seemed to be an eternity. 

Now I'm pushing 26 weeks and it's flying. Like actually time is moving out of control fast.


----------



## SisterRose

Great picture Rainstorm, he looks gorgeous  Yay for us moving over and towards third tri! The end of pregnancy and the beginning of mummy is near! :happydance:


----------



## Rainstorm

JD your baby's beautiful! Such a perfect little head... looking forward for more pics! I know girls, it's hard to believe we're already in the final lap... sometimes it feels like I've been pregnant forever. My little LO is moving like crazy these days :D


----------



## suzie mcg

Rainstorm.. that is an awesome 3D pic! We're having another one done in 2 weeks, so fingers crossed it looks as clear as yours... gosh it makes it so much more real!

Prego.. I'm so glad your friend's baby made it - gee 25 weeks seems so early! We are so lucky to live in a time where these tiny babies have such a great chance! My good friend gave birth at 32 weeks and after a month in ICU took her little one home good as gold :) BTW, I had to push my car seat all the way back to drive today - I think I've popped out (again)... LOL Soon I won't be able to reach the brakes!!

Txbiscuit.. Agree on time flying! This must be the fastest pregnancy in the history of mankind.. I hope it slows down a little for now - I've still got half a house to paint! lol. I'll post a pic of our nursery once we finally get around to putting all the stuff I've bought away.. atm it's like a baby jumble sale! 

Life here is starting to get nicer.. we took our week off and it was just awesome... nothing to do except lay around or go shopping.. bliss! A few more weeks popping into the shop to help the new owners get set up, then I should officially be a housewife! yay!! Fingers crossed i get a whole month of peace before this baby arrives :)

Hope you guys are all keeping well and getting some good chill out time! Sadly, as the third trimester started, I started needing naps again, so I guess the good energy time might have come to an end... sigh


----------



## PregoSauce

Hooray for 3rd trimester! Tomorrow we go to our first birthing class. I have no idea what to expect. I hope they don't expect me to sit on the floor for the entire 8 hours because I will never be able to get up!!:winkwink:


----------



## suzie mcg

Prego.. how was your class? In the ridiculous last few months I completely forgot to book ANY classes and now their all booked out! Bah! Trying to at least get into a maternity tour so we can have a peek at the new maternity ward. We are having a planned c-section at 39 weeks, so the birth classes aren't vital, but I am a bit worried about going into labour before the date and being clueless. Apparently if you go into labour before the scheduled c-section, they let the labour progress if it's not creating any health issues, so I'm going to just lay down for the last 2 weeks and not tempt fate!


----------



## PregoSauce

Suzie, the birthing classes were not that informative - meaning we didn't learn anything new. I think I am going to go with a c-section too and at my next dr visit on Monday I am going to try to convince my ob/gyn to schedule me for 37 weeks. I am just SO ready to stop working and I have reached a state of perpetual irritability - annoyed with everyone and everything. Work has had me putting in 12-14 hours a day, but it pays the bills (no overtime pay for me, I am salary).

We are going to a couple other classes - Infant CPR and infant care. I know it sounds simple , but I think we will learn from infant care, especially considering the last time I changed my nieces diaper I put it on backwards! :)


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Rainstorm I think we are due the same day :) x


----------



## Rainstorm

Jamie Lee C you are right! I'm sooo eager!

I'm not going to any classes. I asked my doctor whether not going to the class would make me less ready and he said not to waste time in it if I didn't feel sure... I just don't want to be with other people who may scare me unnecessarily. And he said he would tell me all I needed to know or where to look for info before the time came. 
On a different note, how are your nipples doing? I'm supposed to massage them twice a day but it kinda hurts... it doesn't help that I have a rash in my left boob... I'm going to a dermathologist tomorrow. It really itches!! lol...


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

I just can't wait to meet her!
Your little caption under your ticker just made me laugh out loud.. Jeez I think it's bed time!

Can I just ask why you have toad sage your nipples twice a day? Is is just you or is it what we should be doing for some reason? Haha sorry I'm clueless x


----------



## suzie mcg

Prego.. Those classes sound like a great idea - especially if you're both going! Still laughing at the backwards nappy!! :) I managed to get booked into a "Plan B" class - which covers c-sections, as well as the recovery etc, which I think will be good for both of us..sometimes I think I'm Superwoman..lol.

I feel your pain of working too much - even though the shop is sold, the main employee he has kept on is in hospital with her mum in ICU, so I've spent every day since the sale still at work helping the new owners to get set up, doing their orders and receiving the stock..sigh. And training 2 60 year olds on how to use the computer... :(
DH starts his truck training next week and will hopefully get some work shortly after, so it's a bit sucky that we are wasting our "holiday" time, but what else can I do? And I can't really ask them to pay me (I know I should, but really I can't). But at least I can come and go as I please - your 12-14 hour days sound nasty! 

Having a final hospital meeting today to firm up the date for the c-section today (they won't do it before 39 weeks unless there are health issues) but at least it'll get booked in and the other doctors will stop hassling me to try a VBAC - which I just am not prepared to risk after last time!


----------



## suzie mcg

Oh and Rainstorm.. why are you massaging your nipples? Nobody told me to do that, so are mine missing out on something??? :) Not sure I want to though!


----------



## Rainstorm

LOL!! I guess it's to prepare them for breastfeeding. I had been told by other mothers that they did stuff to their nipples in order for them not to hurt later on (not sure what though!! lol) I kinda dismissed the idea, but then the OB tells me I should start doing that now to get them "trained" for later, cos sometimes the hurt... anyways it's kinda awful... very weird sensation and it does hurt a bit. I'll try and get DH to do it, at least that way I can make it fun!! Anyways let me know if you are told anything by your doctor/midwife about it lol


----------



## txbiscuit

I wonder if I can find instructions for this online? I have to say though, I'm a little afraid to Google "nipple massage."

How's everyone feeling? I've been pretty exhausted lately. I think I'm going to have to bring back my first tri naps.


----------



## Rainstorm

:rofl: you made me laugh! Yeah I'm kinda tired too. Yesterday I went to the mall and at a certain point I had to beg my DH to slow down cos I was totally out of breath. When we got home I was craving a nap


----------



## NR3

Hi girls!

I am constantly tired too, I've gained a lot of weight and I feel really heavy. I'm still working, I'm planning to work till the end of this month. The commute is killing me (about 1.5 hr in one direction).


Please, be careful with nipple massage, because it could start contractions. If you would do it, start at 34-35 weeks. Here are the first links I found:


https://www.birth.com.au/Natural-therapies-and-augmentation/Massage-Nipple-stimulation 

https://www.babycentre.co.uk/x1048142/can-nipple-stimulation-bring-on-labour

Nipple stimulation is considered a natural way to induce labour.


----------



## txbiscuit

How's everyone doing? I'm really enjoying feeling Baby E move all the time now, even though she seems to have a personal vendetta against my lungs and bladder. 

Do I have everyone up-to-date in the first post?


----------



## Rainstorm

NR3 thanks for the links!


----------



## PregoSauce

Hi ladies,
Baby is moving A LOT - so much it has been giving me weird pains. The cramping and pressure along with the problems with my cervix ended me up at the hospital last night. My Dr. told me to go straight to labor and delivery. When I got there they put me in an actual delivery room, complete with baby warmer next to me and these ultra bright spotlights on the ceiling pointed toward my vj. Turns out that baby is fine- he is just hyperactive and kicking/punching is irritating my uterus and other organs. The nurse reminded me that an active baby, even hyperactive is a healthy baby.
I left the hospital around 1am and I just cant shake the nervous feeling I had lying in the bed in L&D....I have always been apprehensive about giving birth, but now I am terrified! I need to just get over it.

I start steroid shots this week to develop the baby's lungs since I am high risk for preterm labor. I am happy to side with caution on this one, just in case he does come early.

I got a 3d this week! SO amazing and we love him so much. I am attaching a pic here.
 



Attached Files:







BABY BOY_3.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Rainstorm

Prego I'm glad baby was fine and didn't feel like coming just yet! I was also told that excessive movement is better than little movement, and my LO seems to have taken it to heart! Your little boy looks beautiful in that shot... he seems to be very comfortable in there ;)


----------



## txbiscuit

Hello ladies. 

PregoSauce, how are you? Is your LO staying put for now? 

I hope everyone is doing well. I had a 3-hour glucose tolerance test this morning, as I failed the first screening. I will not be surprised at all if I have gestational diabetes, as my blood sugar has taken some wild swings in the past few weeks. I also found out on my last blood test that I've become anemic. I'm grateful to know, though, as I'm hoping getting my blood glucose/iron under better control will help me start to feel a little better. 

We've signed up for a hospital tour this weekend, as it looks like we may be deemed too high-risk for the birthing center. We've also ordered furniture. Things are becoming very real!


----------



## PregoSauce

Hi biscuit- baby boy is staying put, thank goodness! I too am anemic with pregnancy and started taking iron supplements a few weeks ago. It's just another reason to be sure that I have been exhausted for good reason :)
how did your 3 hour glucose go? I hope its ok.
I started going through all the baby clothes/blankets and am going to wash and put them away. I also started thinking about my hospital bag and what I will need. I think the latest I will go is at 38 weeks I will be induced if I haven't already given birth by then. That means I only have 8 more weeks! 
Work has been a bear lately and I've been working long 12-14 hour days. I am so exhausted and think I will take a day off and go get a prenatal massage or something to treat myself. 
Hope you are all doing well!


----------



## txbiscuit

Glad to hear your LO is staying put for now! A prenatal massage sounds lovely and well-deserved. 

I passed my 3-hour glucose test. I think I will stay on the GD diet, though, as I feel a lot better. The iron seems to be helping too.


----------



## PregoSauce

That's good that you passed your 3 hour test! What is the diet like? 

My weight has skyrocketed. I honestly am looking forwarding to being able to diet again after baby!


----------



## txbiscuit

The diet's not bad! I eat six smaller meals a day instead of three big ones, and make sure that I have a balance of protein and carbohydrates at each meal. I got a free glucose meter, but instead of testing four times a day, I just test my blood sugar a few times a week. I was putting on weight *really* quickly before I switched to eating more protein. I'm less hungry now, but gaining the amount of weight I'm supposed to instead of 2-3x as much. 

How is all the washing/organizing coming? I have a whole day of baby laundry planned this weekend. I need to run to Target to pick up some more tiny baby hangers.


----------



## Rainstorm

I am looking forward to dieting as well, I really miss my body. 
As regards organizing, yesterday I empied all the boxes and bags with baby stuff and I set apart the stuff I need for labour, and organized the rest. There is so much stuff already! And it's all gifts. At least I was able to make a list of the things I still need to buy before the baby comes.


----------



## J.D.

Hahaha I'm looking forward to properly eating again! I really can't wait to sit down to a meal without first blood testing, injecting and wondering if I'm doing my baby harm with every mouthful. I feel like food is the enemy right now. I just want a Christmas where I can eat and not even think about it. Mindless eating. Oh yes. 

We had a surprise scan on Wednesday after the diabetes clinic (I had just gone to query an upcoming appointment but they were quiet so they slotted me in) and Spud is measuring exactly on dates, is head-down and everything is closed up the way it should be at 29 weeks, so that was all wonderful to find out. It means my diabetes is well controlled, so that's great to hear. 

Also, started Ante Natal classes last night. It was weird. Found out our hospital has a 40% section rate, which is terrifying to me. They also don't turn breech babies and insist on sections for FTM with breech babies. Now I know why my friends were urging me to the midwife lead units further away. That said, my baby isn't breech and isn't likely to move now (Spud is waaaaaay down -- they had to scan vaginally to get head measurements!).


----------



## suzie mcg

Hey everyone 
Sorry I've been so absent, but I've been diagnosed with pre-eclampsia and kept in hospital for the last week. Horribly boring, and I actually feel fine so it feels like I'm not really meant to be there, but they want to moniter everything all day, everyday... sigh. Luckily they let me come home last night (with strict instructions of rushing back if I get any physical symptoms - talk about making me paranoid!) so it's my first day with internet. Back there today though. 
Looks like I'll be spending the last few weeks there, so I've just kind of resigned myself to it, and at this stage as soon as the symptoms start (flashes/stars in my vision/pain behind ribs, migraines etc) they'll look at a c-section sooner than later. Pretty daunting.
Hope everyone is well!


----------



## txbiscuit

Oh gosh suzie, that's scary! I'm so glad they caught it. I hope you stay healthy and the baby can stay put a little longer.


----------



## PregoSauce

Oh dear - sorry to hear Suzie. It seems we all have our fair share of issues with our babies wanting to make an early appearance. just make sure to take your meds and report any of those other symptoms right away. Preeclampsia is a serious condition for both you and baby. I am at high risk for it too and have to take several pills a day to try to keep it under control.

Besides the weight gain, have any of you ladies noticed other areas growing? My FACE looks so FAT! Then I take a closer looks and noticed my nose has doubled in size and is so wide across my face. I honestly don't even recognize me. I feel hideous and am afraid to show my face to anyone. :(


----------



## suzie mcg

Oh Prego! I've been hiding at home for the last few weeks because I feel so ridiculously bloated in the face too! Sometimes it goes down and I look OK, but other days - gee, I'm not even sure who I look like! I was looking at photos from just before we started IVF and wow I was soooo skinny (of course, I thought at size 12 I was fat) LOL! 
Still going to hospital everyday for monitoring, but on the upside having loads of scans. I have no idea how to add a photo, so I've changed my profile pic instead :)

Hope everyone is doing well! :)


----------



## PregoSauce

I actually skyped with my family back in Florida so I could watch my niece open her birthday gift from me....she looks at me strange on the screen, tilted her head and ask if it was her Aunt jewee? My nose has double and my face has just spread. That part doesn't bother me tooo much because I know I will have my looks back eventually. What i want is for all these aches and pains to go away!

I think this may be a rant, but where else to share it with you ladies.
1. I can't get comfortable. my back pain is constant even though I have been wearing a uterus brace to help support the weight. I have sciatica down my right leg.
2. I cant sleep. my back pain prevents me from being able to sleep. If i do get a few moments its interrupted having to get up to go to the bathroom and getting in a standing position requires hufffs and puffs and grunts.
3 I have started snoring like a train, with pauses where I can breath (sleep apnea) and my husband complains of the noise.
4. if I drop something, I look at it and decide if its not going to kill anyone lying on the floor, its staying there until someone who can bend over and pick it up.
5. i am exhausted all the times
6. my fingers, wrists, arms, toes, feet - whole body are SO PUFFY! I get the pins and needle tingles all over because my nerves are compressed bc of swelling.
7. I cant believe I have spent so many years and $$$ on fertility treatments to get pregnant and now I am so miserably complaining about it.
8. I am irritiably beyond belief. My poor hubby tries to make me happy, but he gets a glare. Food usually wins me over but doesn't he understand my stomach is the size of pea and I can barely eat anything!!
9. I think I am going a little crazy here to start to plot how I can get this baby out. I am just being completely honest , but if I can't take it much longer I am going off my blood pressuer meds and check mysefl in the hospital. I want off the crazy train. 
i know my baby will be best full term. Because my lo already had the steroids for lung development, he should be ok. I just feel like I am going to lose my damn mind and the though of 6-8-10 weeks makes break down in uncontrollable tears. :(

Thanks for the vent :)


----------



## Rainstorm

Suzie hugs for you! Sooner than you think, this stage will be over and you'll be holding your LO. Hang in there!
Prego I Agree with everything on your list and on top of it all I've been feeling sick in the stomach since the weekend started. I feel nauseous and full and hungry at the same time, and I've been in bed three quarters of every day, and last night, as if my nights weren't crappy enough already, my tooth started aching. I only thank god that two of my best friends are dentists and I can drop by any moment if necessary. 
On a brighter note, hubby took me to the mall last saturday, and then at a certain point he insisted that we went back home and when I got home (a bit annoyed cos saturday is my only get-out-of-the-house day and it was still early), all my friends, mom, aunt and mother in law were expecting me for a surprise baby shower! They went into so much trouble!! They gave me great presents and decorated the house in blue and even made plastic cups with my boy's name on them and coasters... and my MIL knitted some beautiful souvenirs... it was all my SIL's idea, and I had a wonderful time. All my friends from childhood and work were there! I didn't really want a shower cos I didn't want to bother anyone, but to have them go through all that trouble for me really cheered me up. Only two of my friends were a pain in the ass (the had the same attitude for my bridal shower) and one of them even asked if the plastic stool I was aboout to sit on to chat with them could handle me. I smiled and ignored the comment, but I am so losing the baby weight and rubbing it in her face!!! She will be my motivation lol 
Finally, and I shut up cos this ended up being way too long and I dont want to bore you guys, my LO is moving like those alien babies from movies, you can see it from outside and the belly looks like jello. Are your LOs moving that much as well?
Anyways, prego :hugs: to you, your beautiful baby will be fine :)


----------



## PregoSauce

Rainstorm,
What a lovely baby shower surprise!! It's overwhelming emotionally when people go to so much trouble to do something nice for you.
My LO is moving like crazy too. My stomach shifts quite a bit now and he likes to keep me up at night.
Thanks for listening to my rant. Today I am thinking how grateful I am to be pregnant and made it this far when I have had so many challenges in the past.
I have to go to my OB twice a week now for fetal stress monitoring - my blood pressure has been running high, even with all the meds. I am trying not to stress...but a lot going on!
Hope you all are well!


----------



## txbiscuit

Rainstorm, what a wonderful surprise your family and friends gave you! It's too bad that two of your friends were sourpusses, but some people just have a hard time being happy I guess. How sweet of your SIL to plan that for you.

I hope everyone gets to feeling better soon. I've been lucky so far - my main complaints are just fatigue and exhaustion, and occasionally some pelvic pain. I'm definitely getting some alien baby movements from the outside. (I love the movements, even though sometimes they hurt!)

I like your attitude PregoSauce. Pregnancy has been much more difficult and stressful than I expected, but I feel very lucky to be where I am. I can't believe we'll all be meeting our babies so soon!


----------



## Rainstorm

You are so right txbiscuit!! Any time now! Well let's hope not THAT soon anyways, but we'll all be sharing pics of our newborns before we know it. It's like a dream. 
Prego I agree with Tx, you have a wonderful attitude, and you have so far made it through all the challenges successfully. Just hang in there a little bit longer :hugs:
There are times when I feel I still have ages to go, and other times, it feels so imminent I freak out. Sometimes hubby and I look at each other like... do you realize we will actually have another human being in this same room in no time? Lol


----------



## NR3

Hi ladies!
I'm glad to read about you all. We're getting closer and closer!
I stopped working and I feel heavier, no contractions but just baby seems low. I'm very sleepy, almost every day I have about 3 hour "nap". :sleep: 
I have to check what I'll need for the baby, haven't bought anything yet.
Did you finish with all the preparing? Is your bag ready for the hospital?



Rainstorm said:


> There are times when I feel I still have ages to go, and other times, it feels so imminent I freak out. Sometimes hubby and I look at each other like... do you realize we will actually have another human being in this same room in no time? Lol

That's so sweet!


----------



## suzie mcg

Prego.. Your list made me laugh so much because its so accurate! Especially the dropping of things... My mum comes over a few times a week to help finish painting the house and collects all the floor shrapnel :) 

Rainstorm.. What a great shower surprise! And any comment relating to weight is unacceptable at any stage as far as I'm concerned. Crazy how women should know better but still come out with such rubbish sometimes.

NR3.. I've just started the daily afternoon nap too and wow, do I need it! I can't stop feeling guilty that I don't do much anymore, but its not really a choice anymore I'm just so tired.

Tax biscuit..ditto on pelvic pain and exhaustion... And alien belly :)

I've been let out of hospital on the proviso I go back every second day for blood tests and pressure, which is a pain but its so awesome to be home. They've set my c-section date for October 11th so it's scarily close now! If anything changes healthwise it will be sooner, but so far so good! I'm currently swinging between being exhausted and angry or sad, which is getting boring so I'm really looking forward to getting past all of these uncomfortable days and back to myself a bit. Like you guys have said, I feel so lucky to have gotten pregnant against the odds, so I try not to complain about much, but its nice to get it off my chest :) the other night my DH thanked me for giving up my body, sleep and comfort to make our baby, and that was pretty cool. I do feel pretty lucky.


----------



## Rainstorm

Suzie thanks for the update! I'm glad you were allowed to go home, even if it implies going back every other day, at least you can be comfy at home the rest of the time. Besides, you have less than a month to go!! OMG it is indeed so close! You must be excited. I have a little while longer if everything goes smoothly. By the way, your husband is the sweetest! It was so kind of him to consider that and say it to you :) 

I feel so lucky as well. I had an awful dream last night I won't even talk about, and when I woke up I hugged my belly and thanked God and the universe for this wonderful gift inside me. :)


----------



## PregoSauce

Suzie, I am glad you are home. I am going to the dr 2-3 times a week now too and I know what a pain it is to have to go back and forth so much. However, it is much better than being in the hospital! October 11 is SO SOON!!! :D 

NR3- I don't have my bag packed - have you? I have been "thinking" about it a lot and have a list of things but am waiting for my hubby to get the back out from the attic.


----------



## suzie mcg

Prego.. I've had my bag packed since they let me go home, but now I have to repack with baby things as well :) I really need the few clothes that still fit, so I'm constantly raiding my bag lol. The multi hospital visits aren't too bad because my mum drops me off and picks me up so at least I don't have to pay $15 a day for parking. And I do feel better being monitored to be honest.

Rainstorm.. Those dreams are so scary! Apparently it's normal when pregnant to have awful dreams but that doesn't help much when u wake up from one! And my DH is just awesome. We've always been best friends and I've always felt so lucky to be so happy, but the last 9 months he has proven himself. He is truly amazing! 

Had virtually no sleep last night with terrible cramps and feeling sick... But I think it trapped wind... LOL I won't say anymore about that. Hope u guys are all feeling well :)


----------



## PregoSauce

LOL about the trapped wind. I have been having a lot of those pains myself. Now that my LO has dropped down and his head is against my cervix it feels like the gas pains are worse. I know this is TMI, but Gas-X is now my daily friend! :D


----------



## suzie mcg

Turns out it was gastro! I've managed to pass it to the whole family including my mum. Had a surprise scan yesterday because the doctor couldn't find the baby or the heartbeat...turns out she was in a huge letter c around my belly and left the whole middle of my tummy completely empty of baby! And she's breech again..lol. So glad this is gonna be a c-section! Way too much room in my fluidy belly - no way should a baby be able to move that much at this point :)


----------



## PregoSauce

Hi Ladies,
Well, my blood pressure went through the roof and they started to induce me on Monday night. At 34 weeks 3 days, its a little early, but the must deliver now to reduce risk to me and the baby.

I started cervidil to soften the cervix with the plan of then moving on to pitocin for contractions and delivery. however my cervix would not dialate! After 12 hours of that they move me to another drug which starts making me have wicked contractions! you could see them building on teh screen and I am just warning you frist time moms now-- it freaking HURT! It was too early for an epidural so the offered some narcotic pain meds, which I graciously accepted. Until they told me 4 hours later that I am still not dialated and they need to do an emergency c section in 25 minutes.

Soooo....introducing the first of our late Oct/Early Nov babies (born September 24)

He is pretty healthy but in the NICU for at least another week and further if needed to nail down his suck/swallow/breath reflex. We are just over the moon on love - take a look at my sweet angel here...

He weight was 4lbs 11oz and was 17.5 inches long!
 



Attached Files:







1255478_10151911671911257_1604175955_n.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## J.D.

Oh wow! Congratulations! that's a great weight for that age, i would have thought. Beautiful little boy! Do you have everything ready at home?


----------



## txbiscuit

Congratulations! He is gorgeous. :cloud9: I'm glad you both are doing well.


----------



## Rainstorm

OMG Prego congratulations!! He is so beautiful!! Welcome little one!!!


----------



## SisterRose

Congrats!!! hope you get to bring him home soon :-D 


As for me - Im due to be induced on the 10th of october, so two weeks today!


----------



## PregoSauce

Thanks everyone! I have the basics ready at home but he will be in the NICU for a while, so that gives me some time to get other things ready.

I am just so overwhelmed with love for him. He looks JUST like me when I was born (based on my baby pictures) even though my hubby refuses to admit it. He has only opened up his eyes a couple of times but it looks like they are going to be blue! I am actually half Korean, with those strong genes for dark hair and dark eyes, but my fathers side is all blond/blue and my husband has dark hair and blue eyes, so it is very possible we have a blue eyed baby! :)


----------



## NR3

Congratulations, PregoSauce!

He looks perfect! Sooo sweet!

How are you after the c section? Are you still in the hospital?


----------



## suzie mcg

Huge congratulations prego!! What a gorgeous baby :) it sounds like he is an amazingly good size for coming so early so you must have been a great pregnant mum! Are you at home now?
Wow I'm a bit teary - your little one is just precious!

Still got 9 days til my csection.. Feels like 9 weeks. Today I measured a ginormous 47 weeks, thanks to my sudden increase in fluid, so I'm feeling pretty awkward. Am contemplating all the old wives tales to bring on labor now - even awkward sex! LOL


----------



## NR3

At least you know Suzie that baby will come in 9 days.

What about the rest of us? We'd just wait. :) 

I have no signs of coming labor, so I'm pretty sure I have plenty of time. Plus, I'm not ready... Turns out we don't have at home a lot of baby clothes, so I bought some last week. Now I have to wash them, wash the car seat cover, put a mattress protector just in case if my waters break during the night and arrange the crib.

Plus, we don't have a name yet...


----------



## suzie mcg

Lol nr3... Yeah I guess I should be grateful I know when :) but pre-e has blown me up like I'm having quads and given me carpal tunnel, so seriously I am so ridiculously uncomfortable. And I'm house bound as I can't reach the car pedals anymore hahaha! 

Still. Trying to enjoy the last week of feeling this baby swim around - she can still do flips with all my fluid, so it's actually kind of cool :)


----------



## Rainstorm

NR3 I'm just like you, only I've already done all that. I only have to go through my own bag again, see what I have to buy for my only personal care while at hospital. I'll see if I can upload some photos of the nursery. That's ready too! But I really am not ready yet. I know baby is supposed to come in less than a month and I feel like I'm in line for one of those very scary rides at Disneyland. You know it's too late to get out of the line now cos it's about to be your turn and you have nowhere to go, but it's scary and exciting all at the same time lol. And then, just like Suzie says, I'm trying to hold on to the last weeks of pregnancy, feeling baby inside me, cos I know this is a unique moment in his and my life... so yeah... weird times indeed lol
BTW Suzie hang in there, it must be very uncomfortable for you with the carpal tunnel and all, but you're in the final countdown! Just a few more days to go and your LO will be here! I hear you about the car pedals. Our new car finally arrived yesterday and my OH wanted me to drive it out of the shop, and I hadn't driven in two months. IT was a wonderful feeling, but I also felt like a snowman! I couldn't reach anything LOL


----------



## NR3

suzie mcg said:


> Lol nr3... Yeah I guess I should be grateful I know when :) but pre-e has blown me up like I'm having quads and given me carpal tunnel, so seriously I am so ridiculously uncomfortable. And I'm house bound as I can't reach the car pedals anymore hahaha!

I cannot get the car pedals issue, girls! We don't become shorter with the pregnancy, just wider :haha:, how come you don't reach the pedals anymore?
The only thing that I worry about while driving, is what if I experience a really bad cramp in my right leg... But I totally feel for you, staying at home all the time. I spend a lot of time just shopping, even now when I get tired really fast. 

Rainstorm, it's not that scary. When you meet the baby, everything changes. I clearly remember how amazed we were when our first child was born, me and OH spent plenty of time just looking at him and enjoying the simple fact that he is ours. :cloud9:


----------



## suzie mcg

NR3.. you must be tall... :) I'm 5ft 2 and to fit my belly behind (or a bit under) the steering wheel means I have to slide the seat back. My poor child length legs have no hope of reaching except for my tippy toes. 

And Rainstorm.. I totally agree with NR3 - when the baby comes it's so so magic and you really do just spend ages staring at your amazing little one. I know that sounds a bit lame, but I've got 3 photo albums of my DS up to 3 months old, all in the exactly the same position with the same look on his face, just wearing different outfits. You never get sick of looking at them! And that bond is crazy! You really do love them immediately. 
My biggest fear is the interrupted sleep... I know we wake up a million times a night to pee atm, but I do dread those night feeds. A lot :) I remember nodding off accidentally while DS fed, and waking up frantic in case I squashed him! I was really scared of the epidural needle that's coming next week, but apparently it's changed since I had DS and now they deaden the area first and use a spinal block instead, so much relief there.


----------



## NR3

suzie mcg said:


> NR3.. you must be tall... :) I'm 5ft 2 and to fit my belly behind (or a bit under) the steering wheel means I have to slide the seat back. My poor child length legs have no hope of reaching except for my tippy toes.

OK, I get it now. :) Thanks for explaining. :hugs:
Yes, I'm 5ft 9 (according to google :), I function in metrics :)).

We have so many pictures of our son at days and months, I feel guilty we don't have the same amount of my daughter, and I'll make some efforts to have at least as much as for DD for this baby. But definitely, when it's the first one, it's a magic.

OK, enough :coffee: for now, I go shopping again :). When I go to work, I never have time to look around, compare, buy and return, buy again :winkwink:, now I enjoy the whole process. Mainly because I know that soon it'll be over. :)


----------



## Rainstorm

Thanks girls! I know it will be a magic, unique moment for me and DH. And I know it's unique because, if I am blessed with a second child, it'll be a different moment in my life and I'm sure I'll enjoy it in a different way. At least I'll know what to expect labour-wise.
BTW I'm beginning to get less and less sleep, a mixture of anxiety and this awful feeling of urgent bladder pressing that just comes suddenly, many times just minutes away from my last visit to the toilet... Just like what we've experienced so far but worse LOL


----------



## suzie mcg

Haha rainstorm..it's the worst to get up all night to pee a quarter of a teaspoon at a time! Funnily I only got up once last night, I'm thinking this baby has moved again to laying across my middle, as all the bladder pressure has gone :) I've had months of insomnia so this has been just lovely.
Feeling really well rested or the first time in ages -must make sure I don't get used to this lol! Am trying to find a way to tactfully ask family members to come visit the day after the c section, but not having any luck. I think I'm being too subtle, as so far there are more than 8 people planning to wait in the waiting room... Sigh. Pretty sure I should be in recovery for a few hours til the spinal block wears off, so maybe they'll all get sick of waiting and just go home LOL!


----------



## Rainstorm

Visiting people are an issue, esp. if you're having a c section, and most times they don't seem to take the hint that no one wants a crowded room after an operation. I saw several posts in the last tri forum of women complaining about the same thing. 
What got on my nerves was my mom, my aunt (a second mother to me) and my MIL all determined to make sure that I know they are willing to go into the delivery room in case my OH chickens out. I just don't know how to explain kindly that I want no one but my OH there with me. So he better not chicken out! It was the same with the 4D ultrasound. People usually take their whole families and even some friends, but I wanted it to be an intimate moment, just me and him.


----------



## NR3

How are you, girls?
Suzie is your c section today or tomorrow?
Rainstorm, how are you doing?
Txbiscuit?
Any new babies? :)
PregoSauce, how are you both?

Yesterday evening I had some contractions and suddenly I was worried that nothing's ready for baby and hospital... Today I'm on tight schedule for washing, preparing and so on. My mom and MIL will both come in 2 days, so I really hope that baby will wait for them, otherwise it'd be very complicated with the care ot my other 2 children. In general I prefer labor to happen during the night, because of traffic mainly, but with no one to take care of the kids it's more convenient to be during the day. Probably these worries are in vain and at the end baby will be born in November, but who knows for sure...


----------



## Rainstorm

NR3 said:


> How are you, girls?
> Suzie is your c section today or tomorrow?
> Rainstorm, how are you doing?
> Txbiscuit?
> Any new babies? :)
> PregoSauce, how are you both?
> 
> Yesterday evening I had some contractions and suddenly I was worried that nothing's ready for baby and hospital... Today I'm on tight schedule for washing, preparing and so on. My mom and MIL will both come in 2 days, so I really hope that baby will wait for them, otherwise it'd be very complicated with the care ot my other 2 children. In general I prefer labor to happen during the night, because of traffic mainly, but with no one to take care of the kids it's more convenient to be during the day. Probably these worries are in vain and at the end baby will be born in November, but who knows for sure...

I understand your concerns... at least you'll have your mom and MIL to give you a hand, don't worry, I'm sure baby will stay put and in the meantime they can help you get everything ready :flower:
I was really excited when I saw a new post cos I thought there was a baby announcement. This thread is about to get exciting!! LOL 
I went to monitoring yesterday, the woman said baby's heart and movement rate is excellent, and that it is ready to come any time now, but I should most likely expect him between the 18th and the 25th. So excited!!! The only thing is he is moving and pushing a lot these days, and sometimes he pushes an elbow or knee so far out it kinda hurts... his house is getting smaller lol. I wonder how prego's beauty is doing


----------



## txbiscuit

Hi ladies! I hope everyone is doing well. You are right - this is about to become a very exciting thread!

I am feeling woefully unprepared at the moment; we have almost everything ready for the first few weeks, but nothing beyond that and nothing packed for the hospital. To be honest, I'm a bit superstitious about packing my hospital bag; I feel like if I pack it now, I won't go into labor until mid-November. 

I never thought I'd say this, but I think I'll miss some aspects of being pregnant. I really enjoy feeling the baby kick and move all day in my belly. (Of course, I won't miss the heartburn, mood swings, pelvic pressure, sore hips and back, etc., etc.) 

I hope everyone is doing really well. I can't wait to see more baby pictures!


----------



## suzie mcg

I'm ready for tomorrow :) bag is packed, house is spotless and nursery is jam packed with baby things. All we need is the baby now lol.

Hope u guys are all feeling well, I'm seriously a bit scared of the surgery, the in laws and my recovery but so so excited about this baby actually coming. This time tomorrow they'll be wheeling me in for the c section! It will be much different to DS as he was and emergency section after 2 days of labor, so fingers crossed I should be less exhausted. But the anticipation is a bit overwhelming.

And I've never been more uncomfortable than today, so it's definitely time for her to come out hahaha :) ill try to post a pic if I can figure it out on my phone... Otherwise I'll be on when we get home ...


----------



## NR3

Good luck, Suzie! Everything will be fine, don't worry! It won't be as your first c-section. The first time you may be practically experienced both - natural and section. Now it's scheduled, you just go and they do it! I have a friend with same experience as you - she said second time was piece of cake. Fingers crossed and we'll be waiting for pictures!


----------



## Rainstorm

:hugs: good luck hun!!!


----------



## txbiscuit

Good luck Suzie! I know you'll do great!


----------



## PregoSauce

Hey ladies!
Checking in to see how everyone is doing. Suzie- can't wait to see a pic of your LO!

My baby is still in the NICU. Right now he is scheduled to come home Monday, the 14th if all goes well. The date has already changed once, so I am trying not to get my hopes up too much. My days are exhausting - I spend all my time at the hospital with my baby. And for those of you breastfeeding and/or pumping ...I have figured that takes up a total of 2hours of my day! The good thing is that I don't get up to pee in the middle of the night as much, but I do have to get up to pump milk and that's the difference, I am up for 30 minutes at a time vs. a quick pee.

TxBiscuit - the day after I packed my bag and put it in my car I was induced for labor - I was SO glad I actually did something in advance.

I'll post another pic of my LO - he is SO cute :) and I agree- I can't stop looking at him and immediately fell in love!


----------



## PregoSauce

He is waving "Hi" from the NICU - he just hit 5lbs today!

All his tubes are gone and he is surviving on his own (breathing tube removed a week ago and feeding tube removed this week)
 



Attached Files:







20131009_121815 - Copy.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## txbiscuit

Wow! He looks like he is doing so well. He is quite the handsome little fellow. 

I think I'll pack a bag for the hospital this weekend just to be safe.


----------



## Rainstorm

wow Prego! That little man is looking wonderful!So sweet! It does look like he's saying hi hehe So glad to hear he's breathing just fine, muyst have been hard having him there but it's over now! 
I'm growing more and more anxious about mine. In the meantime, hope we get news from Suzie soon!


----------



## suzie mcg

https://tinypic.com/r/2db2xkn/5

Hey all :) Baby Beth arrived on Friday and all went really well :) We only just got home, so I'll make it short and sweet for now, and post a proper update as soon as I get some proper time. Honestly, like Prego, I am so so in love with this little girl - I seriously waste HOURS just looking at her little adorable face. Love to you all xxx (yep, I'm all lovely dovey atm..lol)


----------



## Rainstorm

Congrats!! And Welcome to the world little Beth! We are all very happy to know you arrived! Enjoy her Suzie! :hugs:


----------



## txbiscuit

Aw, congrats Suzie! I love her name. I can't wait to hear all about little Beth's arrival. :cloud9:


----------



## suzie mcg

https://i39.tinypic.com/2db2xkn.jpg

Thanks guys :) The c-section went really smoothly, and at the time there were some fairly uncomfortable moments, but seriously it's such a dull memory now. I've been really lucky with the recovery - after 5 days I don't need any pain killers, aside from panadol (which I'm sure is just having a placebo effect) and can get around way better than when I was pregnant. Having a home visit from the midwife tomorrow, so fingers crossed Beth has regained the weight she lost in the first 2 days.

She sleeps really well and I only have to get up twice a night for feeding at this stage so I'm enjoying that while it lasts lol... I've tried to post the photo the hospital took - I was a bit tragic about the photos. I planned on just taking home the free photo, but when they showed me the collection I was "how much for all of them?", like a complete sucker. $200 later, I get the rest next week...LOL I thought I was cooler than that! 

Prego.. did you get to take your little one home? I know that feeding is much faster than pumping when he gets to that! His photo is adorable, and it's cool he took the time to wave to the camera lol


----------



## PregoSauce

Aww suzie she is so precious!!!! Congratulations!!!! I love her. :) You are so lucky to be out of pain after 5 days! It took me 2 weeks, but I feel great now and SO much better than being pregnant. 

No, my baby is still in the hospital. It has been 3 weeks. I spend my days at the hopsital and cry on the way home. It's very stressful. I'm pumping now as I type - up every 3 hours in the night to pump = tired mommy!


----------



## SisterRose

Hi everyone! Ive been popping in but been so busy.

Congrats suzie and prego! 
Beth is beautiful :cloud9: and prego your little man seems like hes really doing well! 

Just thought id update that my baby girl, Georgia was born last week at 37+5 5lb 5oz and shes fab! Will post a pic later :) 

Sending lots of labour dust to those still waiting :dust:


----------



## txbiscuit

Suzie, she's absolutely gorgeous. I wouldn't have been able to turn down the pictures either. 

Prego, I'm sorry to hear your little man is still in the hospital. You are a star for keeping up with that pumping schedule. :hugs: I hope he gets to come home soon. 

Congrats SisterRose! I can't wait to see a picture of little Georgia. 

I have a feeling it'll be a few more weeks for me, but I'm doing my best to enjoy these last few weeks of pregnancy. I love hearing about all of the babies in this thread!


----------



## NR3

PregoSauce, your baby boy is very handsome! He looks good, how heavy is he now? What do they say, when will be the big day of going home?

Suzie, congratulations! Beth is a real beauty! I went back more than once to look at her, adorable!

SisterRose, congratulations for baby Georgia!


----------



## Rainstorm

SisterRose congrats! Can't wait to see pics of Georgia (such a beautiful name by the way)!!
Suzie she's just too much beauty!! And the pics are so worth it!!
Tx I think it might be another week for me too. People are getting impatient even though I my due date is not until next week, but I'm trying to enjoy these very last moments just like you, and in the meantime getting to know all your miracles!


----------



## PregoSauce

txbiscuit- my little boy is really doing great. He just weighed in at 6lbs today!! It will be 4 weeks since he has been born - this coming Tuesday. So, he has gained 1 lbs5oz since birth. 
The NICU is just crazy. I have had 4 dates for coming home but then something always happens. It's very heartbreaking and the long days at the hospital with my baby are hard and I cry every day when I am away from him.
On a positive note--I think and hope he will come home this week. I am trying not to jinx myself though, bc everytime before I get excited and then there is an issue. It has mostly been breathing problems where he stops breathing and then his heartrate drops. He just had a upper gi study this week to confirm he has reflux which might cause some of the problem so we started him on prevacid and as long as we don't have any more episodes of not breathing in the next couple days, he will be home. (fingers crossed).


----------



## Rainstorm

Fingers crossed for you Prego! I really feel for you. Having him in NICU for so long must be exhausting and heartbreaking. A close friend of mine had a similar experience with her baby when he was born (her turned one last sunday!) and I remember her pain for not being able to take him home and never knowing when they would finally go home. But as hard as it is, think this will soon be a memory.
I'm still waiting for my precious one to decide on leaving my womb. In the meantime he keeps getting bigger and my skin is really tight and it hurts... any time now! (hopefully soon!!)


----------



## PregoSauce

Happy day! Jet came home today - exactly 4 weeks after my csection, every day at the NICU and he is home and healthy! So happy :D


----------



## txbiscuit

Oh congrats Prego! I'm so happy to hear that!


----------



## NR3

What a great news, Prego! Enjoy! :cloud9:
Welcome home, baby Jet!


----------



## SisterRose

Great news prego :D x


----------



## Rainstorm

Yay!! Congrats prego!!! Glad the day finally arrived!

Update: went to the OB today. He's leaving town until Saturday night for a conference, so he advised I should rest through the weekend if I didn't want to go to labour with another doctor, though of course he left people in charge in case baby does come during the weekend. So it's kind of a bummer but then again, it's gonna happen any time now so I'm excited!


----------



## suzie mcg

Prego.. Hooray you got Jet home!!! That's awesome news and I just adore his name :) :) :)

Sister Rose.. Congrats on Georgia's arrival - looking forward to a pic!

Rainstorm.. Any news yet? That waiting game is the hardest!!


----------



## SisterRose

Looking forward to hearing about more babies being born!

Here's a quick pic of Georgia from when she was 4 days old


----------



## Rainstorm

Girls I'm going to the hospital in two hours. I'm spending the night and depending on the progress I make by tomorrow I'll either be induced or get a c-section, but the doctor is optimistic about natural labour... let's see.. wish me luck!! I'll try to update tomorrow, but either wayy my baby's coming tomorrow!!


----------



## txbiscuit

Oh, good luck! I can't wait to hear how everything went.


----------



## suzie mcg

Oh rainstorm - I know it's probably all done, but good luck!!! So exciting!!!


----------



## suzie mcg

Sister rose.. Georgia is just gorgeous!! Look at her perfect skin, and only 4 days old! Congratulations again :)


----------



## PregoSauce

How is everyone?! 
TX biscuit---how are you feeling?!

Jet has been home 1 week now and although he is 5 weeks old, he should be just being born this week! He has kept to the rigid NICU schedule of eating every 3 hours on the nose (he wakes up for it). I am trying to get him to stretch longer through the night, but I guess it could be worse.

Here he is after his bath last night! :) Just hit 7lbs!
 



Attached Files:







resize.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## txbiscuit

Oh, Jet is adorable! I'm so glad that you got to take him home and that he's doing so well.

I think I'm the last one left still waiting. I'm ready - but I'm not sure the baby is. I think I may have another week or two left.


----------



## Rainstorm

Hi girls! TX hang in there! I'm sure you are exhausted but any time now :D
Prego that boy is just gorgeous!
Update! My beautiful baby was born tuesday afternoon! I was induced and had a lot of pain due to the position of his head, that the epidural couldn't do anything about, so I had to deal with the extreme pain until the doctor helped me dilate the extra centimeters and took me to labour, after that it was all smooth (so to speak! I cannot manage to sit down yet). Anyways the bad news was that on wednesday, while we were recovering and bonding, he started screaming in pain and wouldn't calm down, so they took them to the NICU (such a painful moment) and he's still there, he had a few lines of fever which apparently were caused by dehidration but they aren't sure yet. All the same, we go in every 3 hours and every time he is doing better and better, so hopefully we will bring him home soon :)


----------



## PregoSauce

Rainstorm,
Congratulations on your baby boy! I am sorry he is in the NICU and hope that he will be well enough to come home soon. I know it is very stressful to see your baby there.


----------



## txbiscuit

Congrats Rainstorm! I hope everyone and their babies are doing well. Rainstorm, is your baby doing better? 

I'm still pregnant. I'm a little sick, so I'm actually hoping the baby will wait a couple (but not too many) more days.


----------



## SisterRose

Congrats Rainstorm!! 

Hope you're not waiting too much longer Tx 

xxx


----------



## Rainstorm

We brought my baby boy home today!! I'm not sure if the pics are uploading. Hope they are! Tx get well soon!
 



Attached Files:







1453541_10152525525160283_574680725_n.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## SisterRose

He is gorgeous! Congrats again, enjoy having him home x


----------



## suzie mcg

Congrats rainstorm!!! He's just gorgeous! And gee he really looks like a little man already :) 

Prego .. What a great photo too :) he's so so cute!

Txbiscuit.. Any news yet?? You're being so patient, I was ready to start moving things along at 36 weeks lol

We are really getting settled at home now, fairly regular feeds and finally Beth has gained back to her birth weight - still only 3.4 kilos, but she's doing really well. Would love more sleep at night, but that's everyone's dream..haha. Just so relieved she's gaining weight now and I don't have to doubt my breast feeding abilities anymore :)


----------



## txbiscuit

I'm so glad to hear Beth is doing well and breastfeeding is coming along! 

I'm still pregnant - I'll be induced next Friday if nothing happens before then. I've been trying all the tricks since about 37 weeks, but this baby is stubborn. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that she decides to come in the next few days.


----------



## PregoSauce

tx biscuit, go figure that you start this thread....we both have the same due date. I deliver first at 6 weeks early and you go 2 weeks late!

Where in Tx are you? I am in Dallas


----------



## txbiscuit

Haha! It does figure! I am in Austin. 

I am SO ready to have this baby. I think my patience has run out. :wacko::haha:


----------



## Rainstorm

Tx Your baby is probably here already!! The wait is terrible, my last two days as a pregnant woman I thought I was going to hit someone in the head with a saucepan LOL- My baby's doing well, but colic is giving him a hard time... poor thing... it kills me to hear him cry so desperately... 
Prego it's true, you and TX had the same due date... and my baby was supposed to come earlier and then ended up coming almostg a week late...


----------



## txbiscuit

I had my baby Eleanor Violet today! We are I both healthy and she came just in time to avoid induction (other than a sweep). I will update soon with pictures.


----------



## SisterRose

Congrats tx!!! Xx


----------



## Rainstorm

Welcome Eleanor!! Congratulations Tx!!! Enjoy her!!


----------



## PregoSauce

Hooray! Congratulations Tx! :D


----------



## suzie mcg

Yay tax biscuit! Huge congrats :) look forward to seeing her when u get some time to post. Time gets so much harder to find!! 

How is everyone doing? Beth is now sleeping from 10pm til 5am which is pretty incredible...I still can't believe how human I feel all of a sudden.. She had a few bouts of colic but since I've avoided tomato, cucumber and raw onion (and chocolate) I think I've sorted that out. Sad about the chocolate though.. Lol. She has been gaining weight like a trooper so I figure my milk is doing well, and I don't have to supplement feed anymore so I'm stoked. And when I ventured onto the scales, I only have 8 kilos to lose - huge surprise, as I was just enormous! Not stressing about weight now though, that can get sorted later :) just starting to feel like i know what im doing, and that life is a bit more in my control, finally. hope you're all doing well :) :)


----------



## txbiscuit

Wow! I'm so amazed (and jealous) that Beth is sleeping so well. Congrats on the weight loss, too!

Ellie is still waking up every 1-2 hours at night, but we are doing OK so far. Here is a picture:

https://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e38/sortasandy/Mobile%20Uploads/photo_zpsd4c63171.jpg


----------



## SisterRose

Shes gorgeous tx :) love the name Ellie too ;) 

suzie sounds like things are going fab there with you, what a good lol sleeper!
georgias going down at around 11pm usually wakes at about 2-2:30am then again around 5:30-6am but last night she skipped the 2am feed and woke at 5:30 so hoping its going to continue. Georgia is 6 weeks old on Tuesday, going so fast! She now weighs 8lb 6oz and is getting really chubby :)


----------



## suzie mcg

Lol I just realised spell check made you tax biscuit! Ellie is just gorgeous!! I know how those short spells between feeds feels... Just nap in the day time if u can. My nipples are so glad that's over for now haha, mine were horribly cracked for a while there. And only 8 kilos to lose sounds better than it looks.. LOL!!


----------



## Rainstorm

Ellie's so beautiful!! My boy's sleeping schedule is more like Georgia's, although last night he slept from 12 to 6 am. I am also breasfeedind and supplementing, but my milk supply has greatly improved since the first days. My pediatrician is kinda obsessed with the baby's weight though, I hope he makes the quota next apointment, but so far he's getting bigger and bigger, or so it seems to me at least. I haven't been able to eliminate colic even though I am eating extra healythy... Anyways that's it for now lol


----------



## Rainstorm

Hey you guys! How are you all doing? If you still come here on occasion we could start a thread in the baby forum and keep in touch/give each other advice on our new challenges


----------



## txbiscuit

I was just thinking about you ladies and wondering how everyone has been getting on. I'd love to join a threading the baby forum if you are interested.


----------



## Rainstorm

Cool! How should we call it? Would you like to start it?


----------



## txbiscuit

Sure! I started a thread here: 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...arrived-their-own-schedules.html#post31197921

I can change the name if we think of something better. I'm looking forward to seeing some more baby pictures!


----------



## txbiscuit

I'm not sure if anyone is still subscribed over here, but if so, we'd love to see you in the new thread. I hope everyone and their babies are doing well!


----------



## natalie23

txbiscuit said:


> Hey there!
> 
> I'm 32 and this is my first time ever to be pregnant. I'd love to find friends in my situation! I'd like I'm nervous, scared, excited, thrilled, and probably eating chocolate right now.
> 
> I'm from Texas, USA. OH and I have been married for almost three years (we've been together for almost seven years, and have known each other for 17 years). I refer to him as "hubs" or "OH" because I don't think I'd ever call him "dear husband" unless I was _really _angry with him. We have a great old dog named Bailey and three chickens in our backyard. (In the city. Our neighbors love us. Probably.)
> 
> After making it through the 2WW, I'm excited and nervous to start the 12WW. (I can't even think about the rest of the 40 until after the first trimester.) Anyone wanna help pass the time?
> 
> * EDD's *
> 
> tlk71411 :angel::hugs:
> lune_miel :angel::hugs:
> xxDreamxx :angel::hugs:
> 
> *Oct 21*
> goincrazy4u
> suzie mcg :pink:
> 
> *Oct 23*
> Hopeful 1479
> 
> *Oct 24*
> belle2b03
> SisterRose :pink:
> 
> *Oct 26*
> Rainstorm :blue:
> 
> *Nov 1*
> HayleyJJ
> NR3 :blue:
> 
> *Nov 2*
> txbiscuit :pink:
> Holliedolly
> PregiSauce :blue:
> 
> *Nov 4*
> berniegroves
> 
> *Nov 5*
> Rockinmomtobe
> J.D.
> ​



Hi everyone, my name is Natalie and I'm due October 18th :)


----------

